# CHiQ B5U 4k UST



## Jan L

Has anyone heard about that projector?

Specs:
0.21 Throw Ratio (I guess same as xiaomi, but bigger case)
1900 Ansi Lumens (They say real Ansi and a comparison with the viewsonic 10-4k makes it believable)
Later 0.47 Chip than Xiaomi A300 with PixelShift of course
30-35 ms Input lag - and thats what makes this interesting
30db noise - since its bigger than xiaomis I guess they can use bigger fans


price around 2200 € / Eu Shipping / warranty / english menus


youtube/6y6lNmOTLNo showcase video


Any thoughts about that?


----------



## Jan L

Jan L said:


> Has anyone heard about that projector?
> 
> Specs:
> 0.21 Throw Ratio (I guess same as xiaomi, but bigger case)
> 1900 Ansi Lumens (They say real Ansi and a comparison with the viewsonic 10-4k makes it believable)
> Later 0.47 Chip than Xiaomi A300 with PixelShift of course
> 30-35 ms Input lag - and thats what makes this interesting
> 30db noise - since its bigger than xiaomis I guess they can use bigger fans
> 
> 
> price around 2200 € / Eu Shipping / warranty / english menus
> 
> 
> youtube/6y6lNmOTLNo showcase video
> 
> 
> Any thoughts about that?


I forgot MEMC / FI


----------



## yltan

I have seen this B5U in action compare to Xiaomi 4k and noticed as below...

*Brighter than Xiaomi 4k
*I can still see the pixels on Xiaomi 4k but hardly on B5U.
*Definitely quieter than Xiaomi 4k. 
*Much bigger unit than Xiaomi 4k.
*Have the extra MEMC function.
*No keystone adjustment on B5U.
*Better option for colour adjustment.

Others that might have better observation, kindly do share...


----------



## Coopzor

Why is not everyone talking about this projector? It seems to be way better then the xiaomi projector?


----------



## juic-E-juice

Coopzor said:


> Why is not everyone talking about this projector? It seems to be way better then the xiaomi projector?




Likely because it is a no-name and will lack proper support? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tential

Coopzor said:


> Why is not everyone talking about this projector? It seems to be way better then the xiaomi projector?


What would we say? People have to actually have new info on it to talk about. Unless you've got new reviews, or plan on buying it to post info, it's just one product in the hypercycle of products coming out of China. 1 minute to ## months from now, there will be another product that will also be marginally better.


----------



## Marc Streeter

Coopzor said:


> Why is not everyone talking about this projector? It seems to be way better then the xiaomi projector?


probably because it's hard to find a place to buy it. Could you share where you are buying it from?


----------



## qoopy

Noise appears to be an issue with these changhong units.


----------



## yltan

qoopy said:


> Noise appears to be an issue with these changhong units.


Care to share what kind of noise they have. I can try to check on my unit.


----------



## qoopy

Noise seems to be the main complain on the user forums, although it not clear if the posts are genuine or put out by the rivals.
If your unit is quiet, then nothing to worry about.


----------



## Jawnger

I had contact with the Reseller in UK... it seemed that he tried to convince me buying it. (2200 Euro)@ personalprojector.co.uk

He has send me Screenshots of his InputLag Measurements ~40-45ms which seemed proper and not faked. They offer warranty, 14 day trial etc so it seeeeemed trustworthy. But I still hesitated because of the upcoming CES and I dont like the overall look of the projector (toooo gray and cheap/big)


Quote from mail:
"Apologies thought we had already sent the lag info, here it is.._“According to our test, the input lag for B5U is between 30 and 35ms which we think is good for most of the games. The way we test the input lag is to send the signal from a PC to both the projector and a gaming monitor (Asus VP228HE which has a confirmed response time of 1ms), then we start a stop watch from the PC, taken photos of the screen from both the projector and the gaming monitor to measure the difference so we can determine the input lag. Attached are the screen photos we taken, please check”._
Re Xiaomi Projector – not sure which model you are looking at but bear in mind Xiaomi does not offer the guarantees of Chiq B5U 


Chiq has very understated lumens and contrast (unlike 99% of Chinese manufacturers – we;’ve seen them exaggerated by between 6 – 20 times in real lumens) 
Chiq has a UK / EU warranty and is serviced here not in China with parts in the UK
a free Amazon Fire Stick with this product 
14 day money back guarantee
 
As B5U is a new product im not sure if it will have a video comparison against Xiaomi. The offer may well have expired in the time a video like that appears but you can see clearly on the video below what you are going to get anyway in all lighting conditions and you can return it if its not suitable." 

-But the attached screenshot said more 40-45



I own the 1080p Xiaomi and all the projectors of 2019 just seem like slightly improved version, so im gonna wait a little more.


----------



## Andy169

I have recently bought the b5u from personnel projectors and so far so good love the build quality and the picture is sharp I just sold a optoma hz40ust and that was 4000 lumens the b5u is rated at 1900 yet looks brighter. I also bought a alr screen as part of the deal for £2700 and was delivered next day customer support is also great as I had to ask a few questions and they responded within the hour also rang to speak. 2 year warranty and 5 year parts and no need to send to China as it is all done in the UK.


----------



## zdjelar

Any details available like an actual manual? Or something that shows various measurements for planning purposes like the distance from wall for various screen sizes, vertical height/distance from screen, etc. 

Also, number of HDMI ports seems very limited and not sure of the implications of no built in keystone adjustments. How does this projector compare overall to the other comparable Chinese models like cinema, fengmi, Luna pro, Veva, A300, etc (I probably spelled some of those wrong but you get the point)


----------



## yltan

You can download from the link below...


----------



## yltan

https://www.changhong.co.uk/Download/B5U/B5U Manual 811045279 JUN0 018 2614v1 0.pdf


----------



## aerodynamics

I have one of these arriving next week and just realized the power supply is 220v 50hz. Will I be able to use this with a standard outlet in a US household or is a converter needed?


----------



## PersonalProjector

Thank you Andy for the great feedback on the CHiQ B5U, we are glad to hear you are enjoying the projector. 

Andy169 - "I have recently bought the b5u from personnel projectors and so far so good love the build quality and the picture is sharp I just sold a optoma hz40ust and that was 4000 lumens the b5u is rated at 1900 yet looks brighter. I also bought a alr screen as part of the deal for £2700 and was delivered next day customer support is also great as I had to ask a few questions and they responded within the hour also rang to speak. 2 year warranty and 5 year parts and no need to send to China as it is all done in the UK."


----------



## PersonalProjector

In response to Aerodynamics:

Q: Can you use the supplied power supply in a US household?
A: The CHiQ B5U has a 100-240V 50/60Hz power supply, so it shouldn't be an issue to use in your household


----------



## aerodynamics

PersonalProjector said:


> In response to Aerodynamics:
> 
> Q: Can you use the supplied power supply in a US household?
> A: The CHiQ B5U has a 100-240V 50/60Hz power supply, so it shouldn't be an issue to use in your household



Thank you. In addition, here is a current data sheet which I received from a retailer:

http://laser.changhong.com/upload/file/1575610163.pdf


I'll be setting up my unit over the next few days and will post my findings here.


----------



## aerodynamics

I have it set up haphazardly right now hooked up to an ATV 4K. I just wanted to make sure it works. It’s late now and I’ll do more testing tomorrow. But a few quick observations:

1) It’s relatively quiet. Much more quiet than my Viewsonic PX800HD. No coil whine that I can hear. 
2) The GUI and menus leave a lot to be desired. I don’t see a lot of adjustments that can be made to the image outside of a few preset gamma modes. Picture modes include standard, UMAX (I’m guessing this is movie), text, sports, among others. 
3) Relatively bright. It produces a very watchable image even wih my brightest floor lamp on 3ft from the screen, whereas the PX800 got very washed out anytime this lamp was on. 
4) Anyone who’s a fan of FI will be happy. The option is available even with 4k sources. 
5) It works on a standard US outlet. Mine came with the proper power cable. 

Here’s the crazy thing. Once connected, the ATV asked if I wanted to switch to Dolby Vision mode. I selected yes just to see what would happen. Once enabled, the B5U’s available picture mode options become “Dolby Vision bright” and “Dolby Vision dark.” I’m not sure how it’s interpreting the data but it’s clear the B5U at least recognizes it.


----------



## aerodynamics

More observations:

- I was wrong. There’s a decent amount of picture controls. Long pressing the settings button shows more options. 
- OS is Android 8.0. There are no apps preinstalled. I’m not familiar with Android but I believe apps can be sideloaded. 
- I measured input lag at 54.4ms using a HDFury Diva in game mode. The Diva has a ton of settings that may or may not contribute to lag so faster times may be possible with a dedicated device like a Bodnar.
- The motorized focus is a very nice touch. 
- Build quality seems solid. It’s a large, heavy unit about 19” wide.


----------



## PersonalProjector

In response to Yltan:

Q: What noise does it have?
A: The CHiQ B5U has an operating noise of 30dB


----------



## aerodynamics

So far, I like it for the most part, enough that I put up the PX800 for sale. The difference in resolution is not as much of a jump (unless viewing text) as the wider color gamut and brightness. Black levels are noticeably better than the PX800. 



A couple annoying things are: 

1) there is only one user defined picture mode and, like many other models, once you make any change to a factory setting, it gets thrown into the user mode. 

2) Because the remote is bluetooth, the profile doesn't exist in Logitech's Harmony database and it cannot be programmed manually. As of now, turning it on with my other devices is a two-remote process and I can't get CEC to turn it on either. 

3) It doesn't seem to remember the last input and always defaults to HDMI 1.


----------



## yltan

aerodynamics said:


> So far, I like it for the most part, enough that I put up the PX800 for sale. The difference in resolution is not as much of a jump (unless viewing text) as the wider color gamut and brightness. Black levels are noticeably better than the PX800.
> 
> 
> 
> A couple annoying things are:
> 
> 1) there is only one user defined picture mode and, like many other models, once you make any change to a factory setting, it gets thrown into the user mode.
> Agreed.
> 
> 2) Because the remote is bluetooth, the profile doesn't exist in Logitech's Harmony database and it cannot be programmed manually. As of now, turning it on with my other devices is a two-remote process and I can't get CEC to turn it on either.
> I am also failed to get the CEC to work with my NR709 receiver. I can't turn on/off the receiver whenever I turn on/off the projector.
> 
> 3) It doesn't seem to remember the last input and always defaults to HDMI 1.


When I turn on my projector, it always goes to main display and not HDMI 1.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

aerodynamics said:


> So far, I like it for the most part, enough that I put up the PX800 for sale. The difference in resolution is not as much of a jump (unless viewing text) as the wider color gamut and brightness. Black levels are noticeably better than the PX800.
> 
> 
> 
> A couple annoying things are:
> 
> 1) there is only one user defined picture mode and, like many other models, once you make any change to a factory setting, it gets thrown into the user mode.
> 
> 2) Because the remote is bluetooth, the profile doesn't exist in Logitech's Harmony database and it cannot be programmed manually. As of now, turning it on with my other devices is a two-remote process and I can't get CEC to turn it on either.
> 
> 3) It doesn't seem to remember the last input and always defaults to HDMI 1.


Did you using the profile of the Nvidia Shield? That's what I'm using for the Fengmi. Also did you get your Fengmi or just decode to get the B5U instead?


----------



## aerodynamics

Casey_Bryson said:


> Did you using the profile of the Nvidia Shield? That's what I'm using for the Fengmi. Also did you get your Fengmi or just decode to get the B5U instead?


I tried using the Shield profile but it doesn't work. How are you getting it to work with your Fengmi since a display is required to create the activity and the Shield is not listed as one? I also tried using the Xiaomi profile for their 1080p projector, no luck there also. 

I ended up canceling the Fengmi since it was right in the middle of the new year festivities and they were taking too long to fulfill the order. And honestly I was scared off by having to root the projector for lower lag times.


----------



## PersonalProjector

In Response to aerodynamics:

1) there is only one user defined picture mode and, like many other models, once you make any change to a factory setting, it gets thrown into the user mode. 

Yes, there is only screen mode which the customer can define.

2) Because the remote is bluetooth, the profile doesn't exist in Logitech's Harmony database and it cannot be programmed manually. As of now, turning it on with my other devices is a two-remote process and I can't get CEC to turn it on either. 

There are too many third party IoT devices in the market, CHiQ are unable to guarantee the compatibility with third party products and there is ongoing CEC tests with third party devices at present. The manufacturer mentioned they are going to try to test the Logitech device and see if they can solve it in future firmware update.

3) It doesn't seem to remember the last input and always defaults to HDMI 1.

When a HDMI signal source is powered and plug in, the projector will switch to that source automatically in 10 seconds. If there is no new HDMI source detected, the projector will start up with the HDMI source that was connected last time.


----------



## yltan

PersonalProjector said:


> In Response to aerodynamics:
> 
> 1) there is only one user defined picture mode and, like many other models, once you make any change to a factory setting, it gets thrown into the user mode.
> 
> Yes, there is only screen mode which the customer can define.
> 
> 2) Because the remote is bluetooth, the profile doesn't exist in Logitech's Harmony database and it cannot be programmed manually. As of now, turning it on with my other devices is a two-remote process and I can't get CEC to turn it on either.
> 
> There are too many third party IoT devices in the market, CHiQ are unable to guarantee the compatibility with third party products and there is ongoing CEC tests with third party devices at present. The manufacturer mentioned they are going to try to test the Logitech device and see if they can solve it in future firmware update.
> 
> 3) It doesn't seem to remember the last input and always defaults to HDMI 1.
> 
> When a HDMI signal source is powered and plug in, the projector will switch to that source automatically in 10 seconds. If there is no new HDMI source detected, the projector will start up with the HDMI source that was connected last time.


I have my media player (always on) connected to HDMI1 and when I try to power on the projector, it doesn't go to HDMI1 but stay at default launcher page.


----------



## CHiQLASER

*CHiQ B5U Start Up Options*



yltan said:


> I have my media player (always on) connected to HDMI1 and when I try to power on the projector, it doesn't go to HDMI1 but stay at default launcher page.


Hi, from the projector home screen, please go to TV manager>Application Management>Boot Direct. There are three options: Intelligent, Home, Source. If you set the boot option to intelligent, the projector will start from the last applied input source. When it is set to Home, it will start from the system home page, you can also define a specific input source for system start up, thanks.


----------



## CHiQLASER

juic-E-juice said:


> Likely because it is a no-name and will lack proper support?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, this is Hao from Changhong. Changhong CHiQ laser projectors are new in the overseas market. 

As a consumer electronics manufacture with over 60 years history (back in 2004, 90% of the television sets exported from China to the United States were made by Changhong), we are proud of our brand and we handle the overseas market with care. 

Unlike some other Chinese brand, we do not deploy products overseas before the product localisation, overseas distribution and customer service support are ready. In the UK, CHiQ projectors come with native English operation system, user's manual and 2 years UK based manufacture warranty and local customer support. 

When choosing a CHiQ projector, you can be assured that the product complies with all relevant statutory regulations, finished at high quality with proper warranty and support.


----------



## yltan

CHiQLASER said:


> Hi, from the projector home screen, please go to TV manager>Application Management>Boot Direct. There are three options: Intelligent, Home, Source. If you set the boot option to intelligent, the projector will start from the last applied input source. When it is set to Home, it will start from the system home page, you can also define a specific input source for system start up, thanks.


Hi Hao,

I don't see Boot Direct but only as per attachment.

My system version is ZLS82Gi2LZ-V7.50013


----------



## CHiQLASER

yltan said:


> Hi Hao,
> 
> I don't see Boot Direct but only as per attachment.
> 
> My system version is ZLS82Gi2LZ-V7.50013


Hi, thanks for the reply, your projector's firmware needs an update. Please reply with your email address so we can send you the link for firmware update.


----------



## yltan

CHiQLASER said:


> Hi, this is Hao from Changhong. Changhong CHiQ laser projectors are new in the overseas market.
> 
> As a consumer electronics manufacture with over 60 years history (back in 2004, 90% of the television sets exported from China to the United States were made by Changhong), we are proud of our brand and we handle the overseas market with care.
> 
> Unlike some other Chinese brand, we do not deploy products overseas before the product localisation, overseas distribution and customer service support are ready. In the UK, CHiQ projectors come with native English operation system, user's manual and 2 years UK based manufacture warranty and local customer support.
> 
> When choosing a CHiQ projector, you can be assured that the product complies with all relevant statutory regulations, finished at high quality with proper warranty and support.


PMed to you my email.


----------



## CHiQLASER

yltan said:


> PMed to you my email.


Hi, I did not receive your email address yet. Please visit changhong.co.uk to send us a message instead, thanks.


----------



## yltan

CHiQLASER said:


> Hi, I did not receive your email address yet. Please visit changhong.co.uk to send us a message instead, thanks.


Just found out why the PM didn't go through. I need to achieve 15 posts before I can send PM :frown:

Anyway, my email is [email protected]

Since you are from Changhong, perhaps you can help me out on below...

1. The B5U uses Bluetooth remote, is there a way to control it especially on the power on/off through infrared (IR) as I am using Harmony One as my master remote control for my home theater remotes.

2. On my current firmware, I notice the projection is toward slightly blueish with default setting (Standard and UMAX).

3. Edited due to non B5U related.

These are my observation so far on B5U.


----------



## CHiQLASER

yltan said:


> Just found out why the PM didn't go through. I need to achieve 15 posts before I can send PM :frown:
> 
> Since you are from Changhong, perhaps you can help me out on below...
> 
> 1. The B5U uses Bluetooth remote, is there a way to control it especially on the power on/off through infrared (IR) as I am using Harmony One as my master remote control for my home theater remotes.
> 
> 2. On my current firmware, I notice the projection is toward slightly blueish with default setting (Standard and UMAX).
> 
> 3. On certain movies, when I set the HDR setting to Auto, the movies seem way too much darker. When I tried to change the setting to BT709 or BT2020 or Strip Metadata, the color seem dull.
> 
> These are my observation so far on B5U.


Hi, thanks for the reply, we shall send you the firmware update link shortly in email later on today.

Regarding the remote, the Bluetooth remote of B5U give you wider range and angle for operation as it does not need to be pointed at certain direction towards the projector which is an advantage over those IR remotes. However, that also means it is impossible for the projector to work with third party universal remotes because the projector does not have a IR receiver. 

Regarding the colour scene mode, the pre-set scene modes including the standard/umax/game are pre-tuned, if you need to twist a specific colour, please go to Settings>Picture>Truecolor to adjust fine tune the color.

For HDR, it is noraml that image brightness will be reduced for higher contrast under HDR. Also, depends on the video source (for example, if you are playing with Netflix, under HDR for some movies, the image will be much darker than usual). There is no setting you can adjust as the user. System optimisation is never stopped in our end, we will try to enhance the image quality and HDR performance further in the future firmware update.


----------



## PersonalProjector

qoopy said:


> Noise appears to be an issue with these changhong units.


The operation noise on the B5U Projector is only 30dB which is fairly quiet


----------



## PersonalProjector

Here are some useful links for the CHiQ B5U Projector:

Overview Blog: https://*******/37UHhxF 
FAQs: https://www.personalprojector.co.uk/faqs#CHIQ
Manual: https://www.changhong.co.uk/Download/B5U/B5U Manual 811045279 JUN0 018 2614v1 0.pdf

Videos
CHiQ B5U Compared to Viewsonic X10-4K: 



CHiQ B5U Compared to the latest Fengmi 4K model:


----------



## aerodynamics

@CHiQLASER What is the difference between the RGBCMY controls under Picture>TrueColor vs the RGB controls in MyMode>Picture>Color Temperature. Are they the same thing to a certain extent?


----------



## aerodynamics

CHiQLASER said:


> Regarding the remote, the Bluetooth remote of B5U give you wider range and angle for operation as it does not need to be pointed at certain direction towards the projector which is an advantage over those IR remotes. However, that also means it is impossible for the projector to work with third party universal remotes because the projector does not have a IR receiver.


There are plenty of Bluetooth devices in the Harmony database, eg PS4, Apple TV, Xiaomi projectors, etc. I would be a very happy man if this could somehow work with my Harmony remote. Or, if the power on/off cycle is the issue, even a standby mode where the projector doesn't fully shut down, and instead goes to sleep, would suffice.


----------



## CHiQLASER

*Difference between TrueColour and Colour Temp settings on B5U.*



aerodynamics said:


> @CHiQLASER What is the difference between the RGBCMY controls under Picture>TrueColor vs the RGB controls in MyMode>Picture>Color Temperature. Are they the same thing to a certain extent?


There are two color management settings which can be found on the projector. TrueColor (RGBCMY as you mentioned) and the Color Temp setting. 

The TrueColor setting can be found at: Settings > Picture > TrueColor. Under TrueColor, you can tune different color space including: Red, blue, green, yellow and purple, it also give you the option to adjust the brightness and skin tone. 

The color temperature setting can be accessed when video files are played on the projector by pressing the Menu key and go to Scene Mode > My Mode > Picture > Color Temp. You can adjust three color gains from there including Red gain, green gain and Blue gain.

The TrueColor settings are managing the DLP chips and the Color Temp settings are managing the Mstar media decoding chips. They works in a similar way, but they are different. 

Any changes made under the TrueColor settings will be applied to the DLP chips which means the changes will be applied to the projector as an universal adjustment in regardless of the selected display scene mode.

Changes made under the Color Temp settings only applied to the user defined scene mode and only available for access when you are playing a video files due to the fact that it is a setting from the Mstar media decoding chips instead of the underlying DLP chips.

So, basically, you may think them in this way, the TrueColor settings are hardware settings while the Color Temp settings are software adjustment.

Also, TrueColor settings allow you to set value for more detailed color space than color Temp settings.

You can use both settings together according to your preference to achieve the best possible image performance as desired.


----------



## CHiQLASER

aerodynamics said:


> There are plenty of Bluetooth devices in the Harmony database, eg PS4, Apple TV, Xiaomi projectors, etc. I would be a very happy man if this could somehow work with my Harmony remote. Or, if the power on/off cycle is the issue, even a standby mode where the projector doesn't fully shut down, and instead goes to sleep, would suffice.


Thanks for the suggestion regarding the remote. There many third party IOT devices out there which makes it nearly impossible to meet the compatibility requirement for all, however, we will send the feedback to our R&D to see if they can make improvement on this issue in future firmware updates, thanks.


----------



## aerodynamics

yltan said:


> 3. On certain movies, when I set the HDR setting to Auto, the movies seem way too much darker. When I tried to change the setting to BT709 or BT2020 or Strip Metadata, the color seem dull.


Are these settings in the B5U menu? If so, where did you find them. I have never seen HDR settings on my unit.


----------



## yltan

aerodynamics said:


> Are these settings in the B5U menu? If so, where did you find them. I have never seen HDR settings on my unit.


My apology.... The HDR setting is on media player. Do ignore item 3.


----------



## DocBeeps

Hi, I'm in the states and also very interested in this projector. Do we receive any type of warranty or protection plan? Also, since we can't get the bundled screen shipped internationally, will any ALR/CLR work with this?


----------



## aerodynamics

I'm using a Snowhite UST screen and it works fine, looks great.


----------



## DocBeeps

aerodynamics said:


> I'm using a Snowhite UST screen and it works fine, looks great.


Thanks! And do you have a protection plan of any sort?


----------



## aerodynamics

DocBeeps said:


> Thanks! And do you have a protection plan of any sort?


Does crossing my fingers count?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

aerodynamics said:


> Does crossing my fingers count?


LOL! #SAME . You can get a squaretrade warranty if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## aerodynamics

Casey_Bryson said:


> LOL! #SAME . You can get a squaretrade warranty if I'm not mistaken.


Good idea. Is that what you did with the Fengmi?


----------



## aerodynamics

I made a video of it in action:


----------



## CHiQLASER

DocBeeps said:


> Hi, I'm in the states and also very interested in this projector. Do we receive any type of warranty or protection plan? Also, since we can't get the bundled screen shipped internationally, will any ALR/CLR work with this?


Hi, this is Hao from Changhong. Our CHiQ projectors come with 2 years manufacture plus 5 years ''right to repair''. Please refers to https://www.changhong.co.uk/warranty/ for our full warranty terms and conditions.

For customers outside the UK who ordered the projector from our dealers in the UK, the warranty is still valid. However, please be advised that the projector will need to be returned back to the UK for under-warranty service. We will bear the cost to return the projector back to the customer when the under-warranty service is done.


----------



## CHiQLASER

DocBeeps said:


> Hi, I'm in the states and also very interested in this projector. Do we receive any type of warranty or protection plan? Also, since we can't get the bundled screen shipped internationally, will any ALR/CLR work with this?


Regarding the ALR screen, our S-CK ALR Series Black Grid UST Projection Screen (https://www.changhong.co.uk/projection-screen/s-ck/) is available for shipping the states, however, our S-FX ALR (Ambient Light Rejecting) Series Fresnel UST Projection Screen is only available for shipping in the Europe due to its weight and large package size (100": 2340*1370*110, 56Kg). 

ALR screens from other brand shall work fine with our projector.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

aerodynamics said:


> Good idea. Is that what you did with the Fengmi?



I opted to self insure since the cost was roughly half the Optoma P1. At this point I'm past the 30, 90 day that electronics typically fail; I'm at 6 months.

Love seeing Chiq offer warranty through their UK distribution though. Seems legit.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

aerodynamics said:


> I made a video of it in action:
> https://youtu.be/BjYsqXBOJuk


Commented on your vid:

Nice review. Wow...Dolby Vision on a projector? Unheard of! The ability to change the color beyond RGB gain, the low input lag, Dolby Vision and the inclusion of the MEMC chip indicates that it's a little more sophisticated than anything else on the market in the UST space. Now that there's a warranty via the UK distributor (even in the USA) this may be the one to beat if it the native contrast ratio and dynamic contrast ratio is similar to the Mijia/Fengmi/A300 level. I haven't seen any hard data regarding the later. It appears to have the lumens covered if my memory serves me.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

So I was looking at the specs and it looks like it may have a different DLP chip (DLP470TP) than the Xiaomi's (DLP470TE) and instead have the newer DLP chip that supports 4K UHD at 60 Hz and full HD at 240 Hz like the new Optoma UHD50X. *EDIT:* The Optoma UHD50X has the DLP471TE but both support 1080p240 per features list. 

It's wild speculation at this point and not confirmed, but very interesting if it does indeed have the newer chip. This might explain the lower input lag out of the box and why it may a appear to be a step up. hmmm...


----------



## aerodynamics

Casey_Bryson said:


> Commented on your vid:
> 
> Nice review. Wow...Dolby Vision on a projector? Unheard of! The ability to change the color beyond RGB gain, the low input lag, Dolby Vision and the inclusion of the MEMC chip indicates that it's a little more sophisticated than anything else on the market in the UST space. Now that there's a warranty via the UK distributor (even in the USA) this may be the one to beat if it the native contrast ratio and dynamic contrast ratio is similar to the Mijia/Fengmi/A300 level. I haven't seen any hard data regarding the later. It appears to have the lumens covered if my memory serves me.


The manufacturer's rating is 1900 lumens which is probably true to spec. The PX800HD I had before was rated for 2000 lumens and had similar brightness when the bulb was new and nowhere near as bright after a couple hundred hours. @kraine is trying to get his hands on a review unit so it will be interesting to see what the measurements will show.

BTW, I removed the video and uploaded a shorter, more concise version.


----------



## aerodynamics

Casey_Bryson said:


> So I was looking at the specs and it looks like it may have a different DLP chip (DLP470TP) than the Xiaomi's (DLP470TE) and instead have the newer DLP chip that supports 4K UHD at 60 Hz and full HD at 240 Hz like the new Optoma UHD50X.
> 
> It's wild speculation at this point and not confirmed, but very interesting if it does indeed have the newer chip. This might explain the lower input lag out of the box and why it may a appear to be a step up. hmmm...


Interesting about the DLP chip. What are the differences? I don't see any light border at all, even with my nose to the screen, so that could be a feature of this revised chip. As far as refresh rates, my GPU (RTX2060) only goes as high as 60hz at any resolution. The 240hz claim sounds like a marketing number much like what TV manufacturers do. 

My theory on the lower input lag is that the OS is stripped down and the menus were converted to English (due to poor translation in some menu items), almost like it's been rooted from the factory.


----------



## megabadd

CHiQLASER said:


> Hi, this is Hao from Changhong. Our CHiQ projectors come with 2 years manufacture plus 5 years ''right to repair''. Please refers to https://www.changhong.co.uk/warranty/ for our full warranty terms and conditions.
> 
> For customers outside the UK who ordered the projector from our dealers in the UK, the warranty is still valid. However, please be advised that the projector will need to be returned back to the UK for under-warranty service. We will bear the cost to return the projector back to the customer when the under-warranty service is done.


Do you have any US distributors?


----------



## mpiter

aerodynamics said:


> I made a video of it in action:


 Thank you for the video.

I found the colours awful. They are oversaturated. It might be due to the demo, but nature doesn't look like this: Too much blue and too much green. But it is the current trend in demos.


----------



## CHiQLASER

megabadd said:


> Do you have any US distributors?


Hi, distribution in north american market for our laser projectors is scheduled later this year. For now, we do not have distributors for laser display product in the states.


----------



## PersonalProjector

mpiter said:


> Thank you for the video.
> 
> I found the colours awful. They are oversaturated. It might be due to the demo, but nature doesn't look like this: Too much blue and too much green. But it is the current trend in demos.


The video is great. Colour choices are definitely personal. As mentioned in the video aerodynamique didnt like the "soap opera" effect as well. The good thing about the B5U though is there is a huge amount of control on the image so you can set it exactly to your needs so you get it to look how you want.


----------



## PersonalProjector

AERODYNAMICS - Great review on the Chiq B5U as it’s a new product there are not many reviews out there as yet.

If the YOUTUBE VIDEO doesnt work see the UPDATED link





Here is a quick summary (albeit of the longer 17 minute version posted yesterday)
•	Overall, pleasantly surprised
•	Fengmi 4k was my alternative option before favouring B5U so it didn’t have to be rooted and B5U had the English menus
•	B5U has best input lag times for gaming. 
•	can hit 45 milliseconds on input lag time I tested it got 54.2 milliseconds but maybe due to my delay via DiVo.
•	When I'm playing video games I don't really notice any lag at all
•	Free from bloatware, maximises memory space, prefer to use my own apps such as Apple TV, Netflix 
•	but you can add your own as its Android 8 (it does also come with a free Amazon Firestick)

Image Quality
o	High level of picture and image control and also frame interpolation which you don't see often on a $2000 projector
o	Pictures great
o	black levels on this projector are pretty good
o	Contrast is much better than any projectors I ever had
o	Even with the lights on contrast is still good and still watchable. This was not possible with my previous projectors even on the same screen
•	Dolby Vision - As far as I know this is the only projector on the market that can decode Dolby Vision and the colors look normal so it's not a hack.
•	I bought this from the USA from a UK retailer 
•	I believe this is exclusive to this UK retailer for good reason
o	The retailer is quick to respond after the sale 
o	They speak English so you know there's no language barrier 
•	Beware of customs fees (tax) which cost me $300 if importing
•	Ordered the black model not the silver one which online images didn’t look great but the silver one actually looks nice when I actually got it

OUR RESPONSE
It does compare well against all the UST products on the market for the current price point and it’s a very high spec for sure.

With regards to the issues raised on the colour and the customs fees.

Apologies re the colour issue confusion as you are correct that its more of a silver colour than a black colour. This was a change for the higher build quality for the UK product and we have only just been made aware of this and it will be changed to silver on the site now.

Personal Projector Ltd are the UK retailer that will ship worldwide for you. As with any export outside the European Union (EU) the purchase terms require the importer to check with customs prior to shipping if there are any customs charges. 

In many cases the items can go through customs unchecked and without further charge. Even if there are customs charges, there should be no customs duties but there could well be VAT or Sales Taxes as well as a handling fee depending on the courier / country its being imported into.

However, its worth noting that you don’t need to pay the 20% vat sales tax when shipping to outside the EU from the UK so that’s a huge saving on the total price. 

Also, we can on request change the shipping terms for you on this item and ship Delivered Duty Paid (DDP) so that all costs are taken care of prior to shipping and there are no surprise custom fees. This maybe cheaper than taking the risk of customs charging you at the receiving end and we can give you a quote for DDP prior to shipping as there will be additional costs to pay after the order is placed. Please just email us.


FULL TEXT TRANSCRIPTION B5U Video Review (Original Long Version)
Hey what's up everybody.

Just wanted to do short video of the B5U ultra short throw projector.

It's fairly new model released late 2019 so there's not a lot of info on it online I've not seen a lot of reviews actually so I just wanted to give you a quick overview of the menus and my thoughts on the projector. 

So far I've been pleasantly surprised. 

I was going to purchase a Fengmi 4K ultra short throw and decided to cancel the order and purchase this instead because I didn't want to have to deal with rooting the O. S. As you can see the [B5U] menus come pre configured in English.

And all of the B5U menus, everything's in English already so you don't have to root anything you don't have to hack anything. 

So that that was important to me to get lower input lag times and also English menus but after reading up on it during the research Fengmi just seemed really complicated so that's one of the reasons why I decided to go with B5U instead so what you're seeing right now is the main menu.

This is what you'll see when you booted up for the first time with nothing plugged into inputs.

As you can see its very minimalistic, there's no apps preinstalled there's no apps store.
So if you want to load any apps you have to side load them. It is running android 8.0
So I'm glad that they chose to do it this way because I would I probably wouldn't use the apps if they were pre installed anyway.
I use an apple TV and my PS4 for all my streaming and apps.
So I'm glad that they chose to leave it to save up some resources and memory and free from bloatware and crapware.

There is some crapware or what I would call crapware on the projector like this TV manager. Not sure exactly what it does but it's sort of reminds me of one of those freeware anti virus apps that you would download on your PC. Its got a bunch of tools optimizers.
Not really sure what it does but I want to use it and there's also this memory optimizer every time you hit the OK button on the remote.
I think what it does is it clears up the cache.

So other than that you know the Source is pretty self explanatory you can choose between the different sources.

Media is where you would go if you have files or USB files plugged into the projector.
System upgrade is where you'll go to update the firmware. I'm on the latest version.

Settings - pretty self explanatory it does have an extensive amount of picture controls if you go into the menu and true color you can basically adjust RGB C. M. Y. which is kind of cool.

I noticed a blue tint on all the picture modes but with this level of control I'm positive that it can be calibrated out. I'm not that critical of the viewing it's good to know that.

If I want to dial in or dial out the blue tint then I can do so, there is a sub menu. 
Which I believe you can only access when videos playing so the menu has an additional white balance controls for RGB.

And I'm not sure if they're supposed to be used in conjunction with one another or one over the other.

But it's there so I'm confident that between true color settings and the native RGB controls that any sort of tint you see on the projector can be dialled or calibrated in/out.

So there's also frame interpolation which you don't see often on a $2000 projector.

But it's there but I leave it off.

I know a lot of people like the soap opera effect but I leave it off.

There's also a gamma mode. These are the options.

Dynamic or digital noise reduction dynamic dolby. I leave those off for input lag purposes and speaking of input lag….

Just been published by several U. K. retailers that this can hit 45 milliseconds on input lag time I tested it [ ] and got 54.2 milliseconds.

BUT I realize after the fact that I have my DiVo plugged in to my receiver and so the receiver could be adding some additional input lag time and that could be the ten milliseconds difference that I saw.

But when I'm playing video games I don't really notice any lag at all.

And to be honest the projector I had before was a viewsonic PHP XP100 HD.
Which is rated at sixteen milliseconds so a really fast input lag time BUT I don't notice a difference between this projector and that one to be honest.

So maybe if you're a competitive gamer or someone who plays a lot of first person shooters you might notice a difference but for the type of games that I play which are mostly sports games I don't notice a difference at all.

So that's the main thing, everything else I'm not going to go through because it's pretty self explanatory.

There is one thing I want to show here which is the motorized focus, another nice addition for a $2000 projector. 

Speaking of which I purchased this from a U. K. online retailer for just under $2000.

And so if you're thinking about purchasing this I just want to give you a heads up. 
One thing you should know is that you're going to get hit with a customs invoice. 
Yes I was expecting to pay customs fees which is fine. I was just shocked when I got hit with a three hundred dollar bill. 

So just give you a heads up if you plan to get this from a U. K. retailer look out for that and also one thing is I believe this B5U model to be a U. K. exclusive for the U. K. market only. I haven't seen this on any of the Chinese ecommerce websites like Ali Baba Ali express JD.com TAbou, all those websites don't carry this model.

I've only seen this on sale through U. K. retailers and that's the reason why I think that this model was made for the UK market which I appreciate for several reasons:

I've been in contact with the retailer I purchased it from several times after the fact and they've been quick to respond. 

They speak English so you know there's no language barrier so that's always good. It remains to be seen how warranty work is going to be handled in the event that I need to do it. You know hopefully I won't but it's good to know that they can communicate with us and they will respond quickly.

So there's that one thing I want to show you and really the main purpose of this video.

I'm going to play a couple of video files here.

There are no projectors on the market that's capable of playing Dolby vision.

Or so they say.

What I noticed when I hooked up my apple TV to this for a first time is that apple TV asked whether I wanted to switch to Dolby vision mode.
I thought that was interesting so I clicked yes and everything looked normal nothing looked out of whack.

And every time I play Dolby Vision enabled movie or TV show from Netflix an Dolby Vision icon pops up in the upper left hand corner and so I wanted to verify that what I was seeing was not an anomaly.

So what we're going to do here is I have my NAS drive and it's got some Dolby vision demo files and we're gonna play that and you'll see that It's not just an apple TV thing, its not by accident.

At any time you play any sort of Dolby Vision content it decodes it, reads it, recognizes it so let's play this one.

And you'll notice in the upper left hand corner the Dolby vision local will pop up.

And again everything looks great everything looks normal.

The colors look the way they should as far as I can tell.

Pictures great.

Our black levels on this projector are pretty good.

I wouldn't say they're JVC or Sony level although I've never seen that before with my own eyes but I do have a lot of experience with use of DLP projectors. I had a BenQ W1070 before I've had other BenQs. I can't remember the model number but it's the one that had to RGB color wheel and was rated at 30000:1 as it was a really high output RGB projector. More recently I had a viewsonic VX800 HD and what I can tell you is that the black levels on the B5U aren't noticeably darker than any of those projectors.

Contrast is much better than any of those projectors I ever had but it could be a UST thing.

And this is a snow white screen by the way I purchase from Ali Baba similar to what you would see from X. Y. screens or elite. I'm of the opinion that they're all pretty much the same.

But to start right now I have all the lights off.

But even during the day when the light is coming through the window or if I turn it on when the lights was do that right now.

So we've got the lights on and as you can see.

The contrast quality is still pretty good.

So we got these lights on behind the screen and then I've got another lamp here.

About three feet away from the screen which we can turn on.

And that's going to affect the picture for a little bit more but it's still very watchable.

What I can tell you is that when I had the PX800 with the same screen anytime I turn on this lamp the picture was barely watchable.

And with the B5U it's a little bit brighter and lot more contrast - see.

Even with this light on which is about three feet away its still watchable.

Normally I don't have the lamp on because this is very bright.

So I I leave this back light on whenever I need or some sort of lighting in the room and it doesn't really affect the picture at all. Its very watchable the way it is now.

But let's turn off the lights.

Again the Dolby vision logo you see there.

I'm not sure what is doing. Dolby vision analyzes each frame. It's a sort dynamic tone and it recognizes the format and decodes it.

As far as I know this is the only projector on the market that can decode Dolby Vision and the colors look normal so it's not a hack.

And as a matter of fact let me show you something else.

When you're playing Dolby Vision Files. These are the two picture settings that you get.

You get Dolby vision bright and dark.

So you know that's basically what I wanted to show you.

The build quality of the projectors pretty nice it's got some weight to it and heavy.

One thing is that. I ordered the black model not the silver one.

And I noticed right off the bat before even opening a box that they shipped us the silver one because it says on the label so I was pretty upset but once I got into my hands and looking at it in person it's not bad at all it actually. 

Looks nice when you when you look at but online through the pictures the silver one looks like cheap plastic toy but in reality it's pretty nice it's got this kind of luxury look to it.

I would still prefer a black one over it but the silver one looks nice and it was definitely not enough to make me want to return it and ship it back to the UK and pay for shipping all that.

If you have any questions or if you're thinking about purchasing the projector and want to know more about it drop a comment and I'll give you my thoughts.

So until next time I'll see you guys later.


----------



## CHiQLASER

*Comments on customer review video*



aerodynamics said:


> I made a video of it in action:
> https://youtu.be/n1q3zUwamDQ


Hi, thanks for the review, it is great. In below are some comments from us regarding some points you mentioned in the review.

Regarding the TV Manager. 

B5U's operation system is a customized Android 8.0 system. There is no pre-installed Apps or App Store. 

The TV manager is developed by CHiQ, the purpose of the TV manager to monitor the operation status of any installed Android apps (since the system is an Android based system which means the user can install apps with APK files). We do not recommend customers to install any 3rd party apps on the projector for security and compatibility concerns, however, if the user prefer to install any apps at their own choice, the TV manger is there to monitor the running of those apps to make sure they does not cause any harm to the system performance and stability. 

Also, the TV manager leaves space for future firmware update, it is possible that we will need to add extra functions to the projector operation system according to feedbacks from users, in such case, the TV manager can act as the interface for future function enhancement and an extra feature management tool. 

For now, if the user did not install any 3rd party apps, they can simply ignore the TV manager.

The memory optimiser is for system cache clean up, again, if there no third party apps installed, it can be ignored.

Regarding the picture controls, there are two color management settings which can be found on the projector. TrueColor (RGBCMY as you mentioned) and the Color Temp setting.

The TrueColor setting can be found at: Settings > Picture > TrueColor. Under TrueColor, you can tune different color space including: Red, blue, green, yellow and purple, it also give you the option to adjust the brightness and skin tone.

The color temperature setting can be accessed when video files are played on the projector by pressing the Menu key and go to Scene Mode > My Mode > Picture > Color Temp. You can adjust three color gains from there including Red gain, green gain and Blue gain.

The TrueColor settings are managing the DLP chips and the Color Temp settings are managing the Mstar media decoding chips. They works in a similar way, but they are different.

Any changes made under the TrueColor settings will be applied to the DLP chips which means the changes will be applied to the projector as an universal adjustment in regardless of the selected display scene mode.

Changes made under the Color Temp settings only applied to the user defined scene mode and only available for access when you are playing a video files due to the fact that it is a setting from the Mstar media decoding chips instead of the underlying DLP chips.

So, basically, you may think them in this way, the TrueColor settings are hardware settings while the Color Temp settings are software adjustment.

Also, TrueColor settings allow you to set value for more detailed color space than color Temp settings.

You can use both settings together according to your preference to achieve the best possible image performance as desired.

Regarding the input lug, B5U has a short input lag thanks for its higher hardware specifications when compared with other competitor products in the current market. For the TV system, B5U use the Mstar 848 quad core chipset which contains 2*A73, 2*A53 processor. For GPU, B5U use the Mali-G51 dual core solution, those specifications are in the high end for projectors in today's market which offers fast signal decoding and processing. In terms of memory, there are 3GB ram with 64GB EMMC storage on board which allow the whole systems runs fast. If you compare B5U with Xiaomi/Fengmi, they are using Amlogic chipset with 4*A53 core, 2GB ram with 16GB storage. All those high end hardware specifications for B5U allow it to outperform its competitor in terms of system performance, the low input-lag is one good example. 

Also, when playing video games, the best input lag performance can be achieved by Select Game model from the pre-set scene model. (Press Menu key, go to Scene Model, select Game when the game console is connected).

Regarding the brightness, at Changhong, we never overstated the product specifications including the brightness. B5U has a rated brightness of 1900 lumens. From what we tested and the feedbacks we have from other customers, B5U is actually brighter than some of other competitor models who claimed a much higher brightness. 

Again, thanks for the review, we hope you enjoy the projector.


----------



## aerodynamics

mpiter said:


> I found the colours awful. They are oversaturated. It might be due to the demo, but nature doesn't look like this: Too much blue and too much green. But it is the current trend in demos.


It’s the demo. When I said in the video that it looked “normal”, I meant that it was true to the source as that clip looks the same on every display I have.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

CHiQLASER said:


> Hi, thanks for the review, it is great. In below are some comments from us regarding some points you mentioned in the review.
> 
> SNIP
> 
> *The TrueColor setting can be found at: Settings > Picture > TrueColor. Under TrueColor, you can tune different color space including: Red, blue, green, yellow and purple, it also give you the option to adjust the brightness and skin tone.
> The TrueColor settings are managing the DLP chips and the Color Temp settings are managing the Mstar media decoding chips. They works in a similar way, but they are different.
> Any changes made under the TrueColor settings will be applied to the DLP chips which means the changes will be applied to the projector as an universal adjustment in regardless of the selected display scene mode.*
> 
> SNIP
> 
> *Regarding the input lug, B5U has a short input lag thanks for its higher hardware specifications when compared with other competitor products in the current market. For the TV system, B5U use the Mstar 848 quad core chipset which contains 2*A73, 2*A53 processor. For GPU, B5U use the Mali-G51 dual core solution, those specifications are in the high end for projectors in today's market which offers fast signal decoding and processing. In terms of memory, there are 3GB ram with 64GB EMMC storage on board which allow the whole systems runs fast. If you compare B5U with Xiaomi/Fengmi, they are using Amlogic chipset with 4*A53 core, 2GB ram with 16GB storage. All those high end hardware specifications for B5U allow it to outperform its competitor in terms of system performance, the low input-lag is one good example. *
> 
> SNIP
> 
> Again, thanks for the review, we hope you enjoy the projector.




Wow awesome info @CHiQLASER !...thanks for the explanation on the input lag and differences between Chiq and your competitors Xiaomi/Fengmi/A300. I realize you're their competition, but seems legit. Most, including Spocky who wrote the Mijia tools used with rooted Xiaomi/Fengmi/A300, seemed to explain the improvement came by disabling the noise reduction and deinterlacing, but even then not all units tested with a lower input lag even with root and noise reduction and deinterlacing disabled, even though this lowered the amount processed--go figure. 

As far as the TrueColor is concerned it sound like Chiq is using the tools from TI to work with the DLP chip better than most. I've tried to research what's available to developers, but haven't gotten as far as downloading the developer software to check out the options available. *Can you confirm what happens in 3D mode: Does the Chiq B5U disable XPR for 3D?* It appears that on the Fengmi it doesn't disable XPR and can receive a 4K3D SBS signal, but I haven't been able to confirm it 100% though there is a lot of supporting data. See https://www.avsforum.com/forum/194-3d-tech-talk/3112994-will-3d-phoenix.html


----------



## Casey_Bryson

aerodynamics said:


> Interesting about the DLP chip. What are the differences? I don't see any light border at all, even with my nose to the screen, so that could be a feature of this revised chip. As far as refresh rates, my GPU (RTX2060) only goes as high as 60hz at any resolution. The 240hz claim sounds like a marketing number much like what TV manufacturers do.
> 
> My theory on the lower input lag is that the OS is stripped down and the menus were converted to English (due to poor translation in some menu items), almost like it's been rooted from the factory.



The 1080p240hz is legit. _(* EDIT:* The Optoma UHD50X has the DLP471TE but both support 1080p240 per features list)_ There has always been speculation that if XPR can do 4K at 60hz by displaying a different pixel clockwise at 240 cycles why not 1080 at the same clip!? Guess they have finally figured it out and made the tool available for developers. @CHiQLASER any comment on the highest refresh rate the B5U can output? @aerodynamics usually the EDID on your display will limit what your card will output. Are you maxing at 60hz when connected directly to your B5U? If so it sounds like that's the EDID telling your B5U what it can do. It's always possible to edit the EDID on the projector or via the INF on your PC, but not suggested unless you know what you're doing and can accept the consequences.


----------



## CHiQLASER

Casey_Bryson said:


> Wow awesome info @CHiQLASER !...thanks for the explanation on the input lag and differences between Chiq and your competitors Xiaomi/Fengmi/A300. I realize you're their competition, but seems legit. Most, including Spocky who wrote the Mijia tools used with rooted Xiaomi/Fengmi/A300, seemed to explain the improvement came by disabling the noise reduction and deinterlacing, but even then not all units tested with a lower input lag even with root and noise reduction and deinterlacing disabled, even though this lowered the amount processed--go figure.
> 
> As far as the TrueColor is concerned it sound like Chiq is using the tools from TI to work with the DLP chip better than most. I've tried to research what's available to developers, but haven't gotten as far as downloading the developer software to check out the options available. *Can you confirm what happens in 3D mode: Does the Chiq B5U disable XPR for 3D?* It appears that on the Fengmi it doesn't disable XPR and can receive a 4K3D SBS signal, but I haven't been able to confirm it 100% though there is a lot of supporting data. See https://www.avsforum.com/forum/194-3d-tech-talk/3112994-will-3d-phoenix.html


Hi, thanks for the comments. I am afraid that there are not much more technical and product engineering details I can share, thanks for your kind understanding. Regarding 3D, what I can tell is that Changhong has withdrawn 3D support for all TV/Projector products since 2018 along with other major brands in the market including Samsgun, SONY, LG etc. due to the limited media source and poor viewing experience.


----------



## CHiQLASER

Casey_Bryson said:


> The 1080p240hz is legit. _(* EDIT:* The Optoma UHD50X has the DLP471TE but both support 1080p240 per features list)_ There has always been speculation that if XPR can do 4K at 60hz by displaying a different pixel clockwise at 240 cycles why not 1080 at the same clip!? Guess they have finally figured it out and made the tool available for developers. @CHiQLASER any comment on the highest refresh rate the B5U can output? @aerodynamics usually the EDID on your display will limit what your card will output. Are you maxing at 60hz when connected directly to your B5U? If so it sounds like that's the EDID telling your B5U what it can do. It's always possible to edit the EDID on the projector or via the INF on your PC, but not suggested unless you know what you're doing and can accept the consequences.


Hi, the B5U uses the TI DLP470TP 0.47'' 4K UHD DMD chip (TI P/N DLP-S316). This DMD chip supports 4K UHD at 60 Hz and full HD at 240 Hz.

However, please be advised that in order to avoid image blur caused by the colour wheel, as recommended by Mstar (the TV chip-set supplier), the projector's refresh rate is locked at 60Hz.


----------



## monakh

For those who think Changhong is some no-name brand, it's definitely not--there is no need to state whether they are "legit" or not. I have had a TV from them from at least 7 years back (sitting in my house in Asia), and they are a household brand is many South Asian countries. Do your research, Google is your friend. 

I know it's a strange name for the West but then again, you guys know what LG stands for, right?

(Hint: It's Lucky Goldstar)


----------



## MJ DOOM

@CHiQLASER any chances of a normal throw 4K laser projector with lens shift being released from you guys?


----------



## CHiQLASER

MJ DOOM said:


> @CHiQLASER any chances of a normal throw 4K laser projector with lens shift being released from you guys?


Hi, thanks for asking. Currently, we are concentrating on UST projectors as they offer the best solution to replace TV in home cinema systems. Normal throw projector is not part of our plan for the near future.


----------



## TimShadler

*3D*

Anyone have any thoughts on the 3D performance on this unit, also does the MEMC motion interpolation work in 3d?

Thanks!


----------



## daviden85

I know that aesthetic is secondary to the performance of the projector, but can you confirm that the only color scheme for the chassis is the "cheap" metallic gray seen on YouTube video review? The black one with gold accent used in the marketing material seems definitely way more aesthetically pleasant.


----------



## CHiQLASER

*CHiQ B5U 3D Support*



TimShadler said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on the 3D performance on this unit, also does the MEMC motion interpolation work in 3d?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, regarding 3D, Changhong has withdrawn 3D support for all TV/Projector products since 2018, 3D is NOT supported on B5U.

Actually, most of the other TV manufactures including Samsung, SONY, LG etc. have discontinued 3D support since 2017 due to the limited media source and poor viewing experience. Broadcasting services like BBC has stopped 3D broadcasting years ago as well, the industry is now focusing on 4K and HDR, we could not see a clear future for 3D in home cinemas.


----------



## CHiQLASER

*B5U Chassis Colour - Silver Grey Only*



daviden85 said:


> I know that aesthetic is secondary to the performance of the projector, but can you confirm that the only color scheme for the chassis is the "cheap" metallic gray seen on YouTube video review? The black one with gold accent used in the marketing material seems definitely way more aesthetically pleasant.


Hi, Silver Grey is the only available colour for B5U, the feedback we have from our customer so far regarding the colour is positive, thanks.


----------



## aerodynamics

One important thing I didn’t address in the video is fan noise. It is relatively quiet in the brightest laser mode. It’s lower pitched rather than a high whirl. The noise level doesn’t appear to change in low light mode. There is no coil whine as well.

Re: color, see the attached photo for a real world representation of the casing. It’s really much better than it looks in the marketing photos.


----------



## ranjeetchoudhar

Can this Projector project on 125 Inch Screen.


----------



## arsenalfc89

aerodynamics said:


> One important thing I didn’t address in the video is fan noise. It is relatively quiet in the brightest laser mode. It’s lower pitched rather than a high whirl. The noise level doesn’t appear to change in low light mode. There is no coil whine as well.
> 
> Re: color, see the attached photo for a real world representation of the casing. It’s really much better than it looks in the marketing photos.


Are you able to measure the contrast ratio or asses the black level?

Thanks,


----------



## CHiQLASER

ranjeetchoudhar said:


> Can this Projector project on 125 Inch Screen.


Hi, the B5U (throw ratio 0.21:1) can projects 125'' screen from the distance of around 31cm away from the screen. If you are using the projector at a bright room or watching it in the day time in most of the case, we will recommend the CHiQ A5U which offers higher lumens (2500 lumens vs. 1900 lumens of B5U).


----------



## Casey_Bryson

CHiQLASER said:


> Hi, thanks for the comments. I am afraid that there are not much more technical and product engineering details I can share, thanks for your kind understanding. Regarding 3D, what I can tell is that Changhong has withdrawn 3D support for all TV/Projector products since 2018 along with other major brands in the market including Samsgun, SONY, LG etc. due to the limited media source and poor viewing experience.


That's a real shame that ChiQ is not supporting 3D since your competitors support it: Xiaomi and Optoma in a UST. I take back what I said about being the one to beat; projectors have a big enough image to really show off the format and DLP supports in out of the box...you just have to turn the option on right? Seems like a missed opportunity. Most of the tent pole movies still have 3D and there is 13+ years of 3D movies and no end in sight despite the focus on 4K HDR. This is true even in the US where it is not as popular compared with the world wide audience. 

I have an excellent 3D viewing experience with my Fengmi so it can't be the reason. So any 3D fans will have to not choose a ChiQ and chose your competitor like the Fengmi/Mijia/A300 or Optoma P1. That's too bad because you seem to have a nice product (in the B5U) otherwise.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

CHiQLASER said:


> Hi, the B5U uses the TI DLP470TP 0.47'' 4K UHD DMD chip (TI P/N DLP-S316). This DMD chip supports 4K UHD at 60 Hz and full HD at 240 Hz.
> 
> However, please be advised that in order to avoid image blur caused by the colour wheel, as recommended by Mstar (the TV chip-set supplier), the projector's refresh rate is locked at 60Hz.


Thanks for the explanation on the limitation of refresh rate. Mstar makes the MEMC chip right? Maybe that explains why there is no 3D from a technical standpoint.

EDIT: looks like the Xgimi Lune uses the Mstar chipset Mstar6A838, but maybe not the MEMC chip??? it supports 3D so it's looking like 3D could be supported with a firmware update if Chiq would just change course and support it for those that want 3D.


----------



## aerodynamics

Looks like the review is coming soon:
https://www.passionhomecinema.fr/bl...iq-b5u-projecteur-laser-a-focale-ultracourte/


----------



## SupaCinePhil

PersonalProjector said:


> Here are some useful links for the CHiQ B5U Projector:
> 
> Manual: B5U Manual 20811045279 JUN0.018.2614v1.0.pdf



Hi guys,
in the manual section labelled


> 83.1.2 Screen Size and Installation Distance


 page 8 there is a list of screen sizes from 80" to 110".




It would be nice to add 120" screen too since it is pretty popular.
And since you guys are selling internationally, why not include the corresponding inches/meter distance for the measurements?
It would be much appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## candymanlux

SupaCinePhil said:


> Hi guys,
> in the manual section labelled page 8 there is a list of screen sizes from 80" to 110".
> It would be nice to add 120" screen too since it is pretty popular.
> Cheers.


I really would like to see the 'real' sizes. It is quite irritating to read this on the official specs page 'Display Size: 100" (80-150" adjustable)' ... why so focused on that particular one size? I also have a 120" screen on the way and will possibly next week get the projectore. Oh yes, I agree as its sold in Europe ... size in m or cm would be appreciated


----------



## candymanlux

CHiQLASER said:


> Hi, the B5U (throw ratio 0.21:1) can projects 125'' screen from the distance of around 31cm away from the screen. If you are using the projector at a bright room or watching it in the day time in most of the case, we will recommend the CHiQ A5U which offers higher lumens (2500 lumens vs. 1900 lumens of B5U).


The A5U has however a very specific design ... appart from the round shape, I feel that the white color might distract way too much.


----------



## chuckbass

Got my unit today  Is there any way to set the electric focus back to default after changing it?


----------



## aerodynamics

Outside of resetting the entire projector to factory defaults, I don't see a way to do it. And even then I'm not sure if the focus is affected.


----------



## chuckbass

I tried doing a factory reset, the electric focus didn't change back..


----------



## aerodynamics

Focus varies from setup to setup, so there is no 'default.' What are you trying to do?


----------



## CHiQLASER

*CHiQ B5U Projection Distance Calculation Table*



SupaCinePhil said:


> Hi guys,
> in the manual section labelled page 8 there is a list of screen sizes from 80" to 110".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice to add 120" screen too since it is pretty popular.
> And since you guys are selling internationally, why not include the corresponding inches/meter distance for the measurements?
> It would be much appreciated.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi, please find the attached projection distance calculation in mm with illustration for you reference, hope that helps.


----------



## CHiQLASER

candymanlux said:


> I really would like to see the 'real' sizes. It is quite irritating to read this on the official specs page 'Display Size: 100" (80-150" adjustable)' ... why so focused on that particular one size? I also have a 120" screen on the way and will possibly next week get the projectore. Oh yes, I agree as its sold in Europe ... size in m or cm would be appreciated


Hi, B5U is capable of projecting a 80''-150'' screen. By physically adjusting the distance between the projector and the screen/wall, you can adjust the screen size. The minimum projection size is 80'', while 100'' is what we'd recommend for most the B5U users.


----------



## CHiQLASER

chuckbass said:


> Got my unit today  Is there any way to set the electric focus back to default after changing it?


Hi, when adjusting the focus, it is adjusting the lens motor physically, even you reset the projector operation system, it won't reverse/affect any focus adjustments which have been done. There is no default setting for the lens motor, you can always adjust the focus by visiting Settings>Display>Electronic Focus.


----------



## candymanlux

CHiQLASER said:


> Hi, B5U is capable of projecting a 80''-150'' screen. By physically adjusting the distance between the projector and the screen/wall, you can adjust the screen size. The minimum projection size is 80'', while 100'' is what we'd recommend for most the B5U users.


Thanks for your response. Personally I still find it strange because the projector can go a full 50" more than the 'recommended' size. In any case I will see for myself once I get the item ... as my room is mostly dark (not pitch black) but still, I hope it will be bright enough.


----------



## CHiQLASER

candymanlux said:


> Thanks for your response. Personally I still find it strange because the projector can go a full 50" more than the 'recommended' size. In any case I will see for myself once I get the item ... as my room is mostly dark (not pitch black) but still, I hope it will be bright enough.


Hi, thanks for the comments, the reason for us to recommend 100'' projection size is because B5U's brightness can support a reasonable viewing experience under day light for about 100''. If you have properly dimmed room, the only factor you need to consider is the distance between the projector and the screen other than the limits on screen size.


----------



## SupaCinePhil

CHiQLASER said:


> Hi, please find the attached projection distance calculation in mm with illustration for you reference, hope that helps.



Just perfect! Thanks


----------



## SupaCinePhil

I am enjoying the quality of the picture after calibration tips from Gregory from passionhomecinema.fr.
But I failed to install apks like, Netflix (incompatible), Prime video (login issues), Youtube (crashing), Haystack news (needs Google play services), VLC media player (incompatible), Plex media (crashing).


----------



## CHiQLASER

SupaCinePhil said:


> I am enjoying the quality of the picture after calibration tips from Gregory from passionhomecinema.fr.
> But I failed to install apks like, Netflix (incompatible), Prime video (login issues), Youtube (crashing), Haystack news (needs Google play services), VLC media player (incompatible), Plex media (crashing).


Hi, thanks for the comments. Though the projector's operation system is developed based on Android 8.0, for a smooth third party app expereince and maintain the overall stablilty and system performance, we do NOT recommend customers to install any 3rd party apps directly on the projector, what we'd recommend customs to do is using third party solutions, such the Amazon FireTV stick for a much better Android experience and access a large range of online streaming services.

We are aware that most of the competitor models comes with ''smart TV system'' preloaded with app store and some pre-installed apps. At Changhong, we do not think to embed a ''smart TV system'' with the projector's firmware is a good solution. Actually, you may find most of those ''smart TV system'' are troublesome. Due to the DRM license and third party apps (Netflix, Amazon Prime etc.) license restrictions, none of those ''smart TV system'' as we know are working smoothly. And considering the lifespan of a laser projector is supposed to be at least 7 years or more, it is impossible for any of those ''smart TV system'' to keep working/updating during the projector's lifespan due to the simple fact that future ''smart TV systems'' will definitely require higher hardware specifications which today's product can not offer.

Our projectors are designed to serve the user for many good years, a flawed system is not what we feel comfortable to deliver to our customer, we decided to not pre-install any app store/apps on our projectors for the Europe market. Instead, we are offering subsidies to our dealers so they can offer free third party smart TV devices to the end consumer to enhance the user experience. At the moment, our distributor is offering a free Amazon 4K FireTV stick for each CHiQ projectors (the demo unit which is the on the way to you comes with a FireTV stick as well). 

The projector's HDMI port support HDCP 2.2 and its USB port can supply sufficient power to the FireTV stick, so you can simply plug the FireTV stick to one of the HDMI port and use one of the USB port to power it.

With the FireTV stick, you can access all major streaming apps including Amazon Prime Video, Netflix, Apple TV etc., in up to UHD resolution, and more importantly, the FireTV system is a mature system which can be frequently updated, when the FireTV stick comes to the end of its life, it can be easily replaced at an acceptable cost.


----------



## aerodynamics

SupaCinePhil said:


> I am enjoying the quality of the picture after calibration tips from Gregory from passionhomecinema.fr.


That's interesting because I found his settings to be unwatchable, in particular the use of Panoramic gamma. It crushes blacks and adds too much contrast. I also think his RGB settings makes whites too yellow. However, his contrast and brightness settings are very close to mine after setting up using the AVS HD calibration patterns. At first I thought maybe my HDMI settings were wrong but I can see the black/white clipping patterns properly.


----------



## SupaCinePhil

aerodynamics said:


> That's interesting because I found his settings to be unwatchable, in particular the use of Panoramic gamma. It crushes blacks and adds too much contrast. I also think his RGB settings makes whites too yellow. However, his contrast and brightness settings are very close to mine after setting up using the AVS HD calibration patterns. At first I thought maybe my HDMI settings were wrong but I can see the black/white clipping patterns properly.


I doubt I would get the same results as you or him since I am using a standard white screen with a 1.0 gain. Until I receive the UST screen from Vividstorm.


----------



## SupaCinePhil

CHiQLASER said:


> Hi, thanks for the comments. Though the projector's operation system is developed based on Android 8.0, for a smooth third party app expereince and maintain the overall stablilty and system performance, we do NOT recommend customers to install any 3rd party apps directly
> [...]
> With the FireTV stick, you can access all major streaming apps including Amazon Prime Video, Netflix, Apple TV etc., in up to UHD resolution, and more importantly, the FireTV system is a mature system which can be frequently updated, when the FireTV stick comes to the end of its life, it can be easily replaced at an acceptable cost.


All that makes sense to me. Thanks but in a pinch it would have been nice.


----------



## Yido

Did I see that this would by ok to project through a glass case???

Am I right in thinking it would have to be Optical glass or would any old glass do?


----------



## Daveofbradford

Hi Ian in the uk. I so desperately want the changhong b5u to be my next projector. Is there any way at all that an older version of software can be used to have a 3d option. As this supports dolby vision does it also have hdr10.i will be honest the lack of 3d is the only thing stopping me from buying at the moment.the only other query is about the lack of skew adjustment.im am going to have to use a pull up or down screen as my tv is on the only wall I can use, so a fixed frame is out of the question.my screen will probably out of true so an adjustment would be ideal.
I have been looking at two others, the wemax a300 and the jmgo s3 (both having 3d and skew adjustment) I'm put off by the menus being only partially in english and having to buy from china. If anybody has any comments about either model, I would be happy to hear them, I really hope someone can help.thanks in advance.


----------



## CHiQLASER

Yido said:


> Did I see that this would by ok to project through a glass case???
> 
> Am I right in thinking it would have to be Optical glass or would any old glass do?


Hi, I assume that you are planning to place the projector in kind of customised projector cabinet with cover glass panel on top of the projector to protect it from dust etc. Yes, it is possible and there are customers out there who made customised projector cabinet in similar design (image attached), high transmission optical glass are recommended for this purpose to avoid the loss of brightness. Also, if you are planning to place the projector in an enclosed cabinet, please make sure a proper ventilation design (external cooling fans may be essential) is in place to avoid high projector temperature.


----------



## CHiQLASER

Daveofbradford said:


> Hi Ian in the uk. I so desperately want the changhong b5u to be my next projector. Is there any way at all that an older version of software can be used to have a 3d option. As this supports dolby vision does it also have hdr10.i will be honest the lack of 3d is the only thing stopping me from buying at the moment.the only other query is about the lack of skew adjustment.im am going to have to use a pull up or down screen as my tv is on the only wall I can use, so a fixed frame is out of the question.my screen will probably out of true so an adjustment would be ideal.
> I have been looking at two others, the wemax a300 and the jmgo s3 (both having 3d and skew adjustment) I'm put off by the menus being only partially in english and having to buy from china. If anybody has any comments about either model, I would be happy to hear them, I really hope someone can help.thanks in advance.


Hi, as mentioned in previous comments, 3D is no longer supported for all CHiQ projectors and there is no plan to reinstate the support for 3D in the future. 

Regarding the skew adjustment (keystone adjustment), by adjusting the kickstand screws at the bottom of the projector and the physical position of the projector can produce the same result as the 4 points keystone adjustment. Actually, for UST projectors, due to the short distance between the projector and the projection screen/wall, the screen/wall need to be perfectly flat to avoid image distortion.


----------



## zdjelar

Is this unit supposed to have any ability to adjust focus? The top left and right corners are blurry and the picture in general is....uneventful/unimpressive. 

Is this Electric Focus screen supposed to do anything? When I click buttons on the remote the screen seems to suggest something is happening but nothing seems to be changing with the focus.


----------



## CHiQLASER

zdjelar said:


> Is this unit supposed to have any ability to adjust focus? The top left and right corners are blurry and the picture in general is....uneventful/unimpressive.
> 
> Is this Electric Focus screen supposed to do anything? When I click buttons on the remote the screen seems to suggest something is happening but nothing seems to be changing with the focus.


Hi, regarding focus adjustment, to adjust the focus, from setting menu at the home screen, go to Display>electric focus, it will bring up the focus adjustment diagram, press the Up or Down key (press it repeatedly, NOT press and hold it) to adjust the image focus approximately, then use the left/right key to fine turn the focus.


----------



## aerodynamics

zdjelar said:


> Is this unit supposed to have any ability to adjust focus? The top left and right corners are blurry and the picture in general is....uneventful/unimpressive.
> 
> Is this Electric Focus screen supposed to do anything? When I click buttons on the remote the screen seems to suggest something is happening but nothing seems to be changing with the focus.


The focus adjusts in very small increments, especially pressing left/right. I didn't think it was doing anything either. I try to get the text at the top of the pattern in focus while making sure the rest of the image is fairly sharp. I'm able to get very uniform sharpness doing it this way.


----------



## Yido

Hi @CHiQLASER


Just wanted to ask some questions regarding Audio. 


I plan to house (potentially) this system in an glass topped enclosure so the sound from the projector would ideally need to be bypassed to another source outside of the housing in order to negate any muffled or distorted sound/vibrations.


Is this possible?


----------



## SupaCinePhil

Hi ChiqLaser, seriously interested in electronic keystone correction at that price range. It is included in cheaper competitive brands. So what is the big deal adding that in the next firmware?


----------



## aerodynamics

@CHiQLASER Please consider for the next firmware update:

1) The gamma setting reverts to “dynamic” every time the projector is powered on. 
2) Turning on the unit with CEC does not work.


----------



## SupaCinePhil

aerodynamics said:


> @CHiQLASER Please consider for the next firmware update:
> 
> 1) The gamma setting reverts to â€œdynamicâ€ every time the projector is powered on.
> 2) Turning on the unit with CEC does not work.


Also
3) When you plug a USB storage on the unit, the media there can't be accessed by VLC running on the FireTV stick on the unit too.

4) MEMC default settings change from high to low

5) with the recent bêta firmware, the media player in the unit is now able to play MKV movies. But most of the files are played with the audio off because of the audio format incompatibility.

6) in the next hardware version, HDMI ports should be vertical to maximise space for big HDR compatible cables.


----------



## Jun Liang

aerodynamics said:


> @CHiQLASER Please consider for the next firmware update:
> 
> 1) The gamma setting reverts to “dynamic” every time the projector is powered on.
> 2) Turning on the unit with CEC does not work.


Checking now and discuss with technical team.


----------



## CHiQLASER

Yido said:


> Hi @CHiQLASER
> 
> 
> Just wanted to ask some questions regarding Audio.
> 
> 
> I plan to house (potentially) this system in an glass topped enclosure so the sound from the projector would ideally need to be bypassed to another source outside of the housing in order to negate any muffled or distorted sound/vibrations.
> 
> 
> Is this possible?


Hi, when external speakers are connected to the projector/AV receiver, there won't be any sound to be came from the projector itself, so that should not be a problem.


----------



## CHiQLASER

aerodynamics said:


> @CHiQLASER Please consider for the next firmware update:
> 
> 1) The gamma setting reverts to “dynamic” every time the projector is powered on.
> 2) Turning on the unit with CEC does not work.


Hi, under the current firmware, the changes made to Gamma settings are temporary and will be reset back to the default setting of ''Dynamic'' when the projector is restarted. We will try to let the projector to remember the previous sessions' setting in the new firmware.

Regarding CEC turn on issue, the feedback is heard and we will look into it further. 

Again, thanks for the feedback, we really appreciate it.


----------



## CHiQLASER

SupaCinePhil said:


> Also
> 3) When you plug a USB storage on the unit, the media there can't be accessed by VLC running on the FireTV stick on the unit too.
> 
> 4) MEMC default settings change from high to low
> 
> 5) with the recent bêta firmware, the media player in the unit is now able to play MKV movies. But most of the files are played with the audio off because of the audio format incompatibility.
> 
> 6) in the next hardware version, HDMI ports should be vertical to maximise space for big HDR compatible cables.


Hi, VLC running on FireTV Stick can only access files on FireTV stick itself, it does not have access the projector's memory. HDMI does not allow this type of data transfer.

MEMC setting and is same as the Gamma setting, they are valid per session only, we will try to make the projector remember user's last setting after restart in future firmware.

MKV files playback is supported, if there is no sound, it may because their audio is encoded with DTS which is not supported by the projector. Could you please send us a link for the file you have problem with so we can make a test and find out the exact reason for no sound?

Regarding the HDMI ports position, your feedback is heard and will be taken into consideration in next generation product, many thanks for that.


----------



## Tom Hall

Can this projector do 24hz or is it locked to 60?


----------



## Yido

In terms of using external audio options what connectivity options are there? Specifically if I am shopping for a 2.1 system to bypass the internal audio system what should I be shopping for?

Thanks.


----------



## CHiQLASER

Tom Hall said:


> Can this projector do 24hz or is it locked to 60?


Hi, the projector is locked at 60Hz. For 24fps contents, B5U uses MEMC (frame interpolation) to make the video seem smoother by boosting the frame rate of the video to up to 60FPS and thereby solving the issue of blurriness/motion judder.


----------



## CHiQLASER

Yido said:


> In terms of using external audio options what connectivity options are there? Specifically if I am shopping for a 2.1 system to bypass the internal audio system what should I be shopping for?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi, regarding external audio connectivity, you have the following wired connection options:

1, Cable connection via the coaxial output on the projector.
2, Cable connection via HDMI ARC.

So, when shopping for external speaker/AV receiver system, just make sure the external device support either coaxial input or HDMI ARC.


----------



## aerodynamics

CHiQLASER said:


> Hi, the projector is locked at 60Hz. For 24fps contents, B5U uses MEMC (frame interpolation) to make the video seem smoother by boosting the frame rate of the video to up to 60FPS and thereby solving the issue of blurriness/motion judder.


What do you mean that it is locked at 60hz? When I play 24p content, the projector switches the refresh rate to 24hz. 

_However_, I've noticed playback of 24p content (or 23.976, to be exact) exhibits an occasional stutter which looks like a dropped frame. At first, I thought it was my GPU (stutter is a known issue with RTX-series Nvidia cards) but after swapping it for an older GTX-series card, the stutter still exists. Apple TV 4k exhibits the same stutter with 24p content. However, streaming 24p content from a PS4 Pro does not stutter. Also, when I playback 24p content with a 60hz refresh rate, there is no stutter. 

Here's my guess of what's going on: both the PC and ATV output at 23.976. The projector will only take 24hz and 60hz signals and does not pulldown properly from 24p to 23.976. Because the PS4 outputs at 24hz exactly, it will playback without stutter.


----------



## Kingsley2002

Fixed screen
Hi I have a large white flat wall and I was looking at purchasing the Chiq 4K B5U but will I need an expensive ALR screen as well? I am probably only going to use it at night. Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## CHiQLASER

*CHiQ B5U 24P Playback and MEMC*



aerodynamics said:


> What do you mean that it is locked at 60hz? When I play 24p content, the projector switches the refresh rate to 24hz.
> 
> _However_, I've noticed playback of 24p content (or 23.976, to be exact) exhibits an occasional stutter which looks like a dropped frame. At first, I thought it was my GPU (stutter is a known issue with RTX-series Nvidia cards) but after swapping it for an older GTX-series card, the stutter still exists. Apple TV 4k exhibits the same stutter with 24p content. However, streaming 24p content from a PS4 Pro does not stutter. Also, when I playback 24p content with a 60hz refresh rate, there is no stutter.
> 
> Here's my guess of what's going on: both the PC and ATV output at 23.976. The projector will only take 24hz and 60hz signals and does not pulldown properly from 24p to 23.976. Because the PS4 outputs at 24hz exactly, it will playback without stutter.


Hi, we know there are some discussions about 24p playback on B5U (actually, not just B5U but also many other 4K projectors). Here are some information we'd like to share.

First, let's make it clear about the refresh rate of B5U, it is locked at 60Hz because the way it produces 4K image, here are the details:

Same as most other 4K DLP projectors in its range, B5U uses the pixel shifting technology to produce 4K image. The 4K DLP DMD runs at the fresh rate of 240Hz. The DMD uses a physical mirror matrix of 1920 x 1080 (1080p) to display 4K images. It produces 4 distinct pixels for each frame of 60Hz signal, then using an optical actuator which is oscillating at 240Hz along with a ''4X'' colour wheel to address each pixel in a native 4K resolution (1080p X 4 = 4K). 

Since pixel shifting is required for producing 4K image, the refresh rate has to be locked at 60Hz, 24Hz signal can not be displayed on the projector natively. Most 4K projectors on the current market who use pixel shifting technology have to work in this way and there is no exception on B5U. 

Second, let's talk about 24p playback.

When a 24fps contents is detected, you will see the video format information ''24p'' displayed at the top right corner of the B5U screen, please be advised that is the video source information, it does NOT mean the projector's refresh rate is adjusted to 24Hz, the refresh rate is locked at 60Hz.

Since the refresh rate of the projector is locked at 60Hz, 3:2 pull-down processing will be applied on 24fps contents before they can be displayed on the screen. What does 3:2 pull-down processing does is to upconvert 24Hz signal to 60Hz progressive so the 60Hz display can display it. The way how 3:2 pull-down works is to create 10 video fields from 4 film frames. This form of telecine alternates between creating 3 fields from a film frame and 2 fields from the next film frame, that is why it is called 3:2 pull-down.

The result of 3:2 pull-down is that 24fps can be displayed on 60Hz display like the B5U, however, if we look back on the way it works, you will find there is one of the frames stays on longer than the others and that will cause the motion judder/blur.

The motion judder/blur can be very annoying in 24fps videos for some users who are sensitive to those motion judder, especially when panning image are displayed. 

To reduce the motion judder/blur when playing back 24p contents, MEMC (Motion Estimation and Motion Compensation) algorithm are employed in B5U. What does it do is to insert animation frames that are generated between existing ones by means of interpolation to make the image smoother. The level of MEMC can be adjusted at low, medium and high. When it is set at high, MEMC insert more frames to create the smoothest pictures. 

Some user do not like MEMC as the perceived increase in frame rate may make the film have a ''video'' (vs. ''Movie'') like, however, MEMC is defintly helpful for sports.

Regarding the different shutter/judder performance for 24p contents you found on AppleTV/PS4/PC, it should have something to do with the settings on your external devices. External devices like AppleTV/PS4/Amazon FireTV have the ability to match the original frame rate of the video file or upconvert them into 60hz before transmitting the signal to the projector. If shutter/judder is not noticeable on PS4, it is very likely that the signal is already upconverted by PS4 into 60hz signal while your PC/Apple TV has matched the original video format as 24fps without any conversion. 

BTW, most other competitor models (such as the VAVA, Xiaomi etc.) in B5U's range does not support frame interpolation (MEMC or similar), we consider MEMC as an substantial advantage of B5U over its competitors.

We hope you find the information above helpful, please be free to contact.


----------



## CHiQLASER

*CHiQ B5U Projection on Wall/Screen*



Kingsley2002 said:


> Fixed screen
> Hi I have a large white flat wall and I was looking at purchasing the Chiq 4K B5U but will I need an expensive ALR screen as well? I am probably only going to use it at night. Thanks in advance for any help


Hi, if you are using the projector most of the time in the night, a ALR screen is not essential. However, you need to make sure that the wall you are going to project on is perfectly flat, B5U has one of the shortest throw ratio (0.21:1) among all UST projectors in today's market, because the distance between the wall and the projector is going to be very short (for 100'', the distance is just 19.5cm), any tiny curves on the wall may cause projection image distortion (some sample images to demonstrate the difference between a perfectly flat ALR screen and ordinary wall are attached). If that is the case, you may need to carefully sand your wall to make sure it is perfectly flat.


----------



## qoopy

CHiQLASER said:


> Hi, we know there are some discussions about 24p playback on B5U (actually, not just B5U but also many other 4K projectors). Here are some information we'd like to share.
> 
> First, let's make it clear about the refresh rate of B5U, it is locked at 60Hz because the way it produces 4K image, here are the details:
> 
> Same as most other 4K DLP projectors in its range, B5U uses the pixel shifting technology to produce 4K image. The 4K DLP DMD runs at the fresh rate of 240Hz. The DMD uses a physical mirror matrix of 1920 x 1080 (1080p) to display 4K images. It produces 4 distinct pixels for each frame of 60Hz signal, then using an optical actuator which is oscillating at 240Hz along with a ''4X'' colour wheel to address each pixel in a native 4K resolution (1080p X 4 = 4K).
> 
> Since pixel shifting is required for producing 4K image, the refresh rate has to be locked at 60Hz, 24Hz signal can not be displayed on the projector natively. Most 4K projectors on the current market who use pixel shifting technology have to work in this way and there is no exception on B5U.
> 
> Second, let's talk about 24p playback.
> 
> When a 24fps contents is detected, you will see the video format information ''24p'' displayed at the top right corner of the B5U screen, please be advised that is the video source information, it does NOT mean the projector's refresh rate is adjusted to 24Hz, the refresh rate is locked at 60Hz.
> 
> Since the refresh rate of the projector is locked at 60Hz, 3:2 pull-down processing will be applied on 24fps contents before they can be displayed on the screen. What does 3:2 pull-down processing does is to upconvert 24Hz signal to 60Hz progressive so the 60Hz display can display it. The way how 3:2 pull-down works is to create 10 video fields from 4 film frames. This form of telecine alternates between creating 3 fields from a film frame and 2 fields from the next film frame, that is why it is called 3:2 pull-down.
> 
> The result of 3:2 pull-down is that 24fps can be displayed on 60Hz display like the B5U, however, if we look back on the way it works, you will find there is one of the frames stays on longer than the others and that will cause the motion judder/blur.
> 
> The motion judder/blur can be very annoying in 24fps videos for some users who are sensitive to those motion judder, especially when panning image are displayed.
> 
> To reduce the motion judder/blur when playing back 24p contents, MEMC (Motion Estimation and Motion Compensation) algorithm are employed in B5U. What does it do is to insert animation frames that are generated between existing ones by means of interpolation to make the image smoother. The level of MEMC can be adjusted at low, medium and high. When it is set at high, MEMC insert more frames to create the smoothest pictures.
> 
> Some user do not like MEMC as the perceived increase in frame rate may make the film have a ''video'' (vs. ''Movie'') like, however, MEMC is defintly helpful for sports.
> 
> Regarding the different shutter/judder performance for 24p contents you found on AppleTV/PS4/PC, it should have something to do with the settings on your external devices. External devices like AppleTV/PS4/Amazon FireTV have the ability to match the original frame rate of the video file or upconvert them into 60hz before transmitting the signal to the projector. If shutter/judder is not noticeable on PS4, it is very likely that the signal is already upconverted by PS4 into 60hz signal while your PC/Apple TV has matched the original video format as 24fps without any conversion.
> 
> BTW, most other competitor models (such as the VAVA, Xiaomi etc.) in B5U's range does not support frame interpolation (MEMC or similar), we consider MEMC as an substantial advantage of B5U over its competitors.
> 
> We hope you find the information above helpful, please be free to contact.



Greetings CHiQLASER. I have fond memories of charming chengdu.
Would you also be kind enough to explain how 50p content is displayed?
Many thanks and best regards,


----------



## CHiQLASER

qoopy said:


> Greetings CHiQLASER. I have fond memories of charming chengdu.
> Would you also be kind enough to explain how 50p content is displayed?
> Many thanks and best regards,


Hi, we are so happy to hear the word "charming'' linked with Chengdu which is not far away from Changhong's home city - Mianyang, welcome to visit again

For 50p contents, the projector's image processor will simply double every 5th frame to make the frame rate match with the projector's refresh rate and the image will looks smooth. After all, 5 frames out of 60 in just one second, no one will even be able to notice it.


----------



## qoopy

CHiQLASER said:


> Hi, we are so happy to hear the word "charming'' linked with Chengdu which is not far away from Changhong's home city - Mianyang, welcome to visit again
> 
> For 50p contents, the projector's image processor will simply double every 5th frame to make the frame rate match with the projector's refresh rate and the image will looks smooth. After all, 5 frames out of 60 in just one second, no one will even be able to notice it.



Thanks for the kind reply, CHiQLASER.
Do all 4k dlp projectors using xpr4 chips display 50p content in the way you described? Or just this particular model?
Looking for a UST to play my growing collection of CCTV4K 50p HLG clips. Any good suggestions?
Many thanks and best regards,


----------



## CHiQLASER

qoopy said:


> Thanks for the kind reply, CHiQLASER.
> Do all 4k dlp projectors using xpr4 chips display 50p content in the way you described? Or just this particular model?
> Looking for a UST to play my growing collection of CCTV4K 50p HLG clips. Any good suggestions?
> Many thanks and best regards,


Hi, all DLP 4K projectors relying on XPR technology to produce 4K image from a physical mirror matrix of 1920 x 1080 (1080p) to display 4K are locked at 60Hz for 4K, that applies to all without exception due to the way that DLP DMD works as explained in previous posts. 

For 60Hz projectors to display 50p, they work in the same way as described in the last post, it is not a new approach, it is just the way how it has been done all the time. For 50p contents, we are quite confident to say there won't be any motion judder/blur noticeable because of the limited number of repeated frames.


----------



## Yido

In a side by side comparison how does this measure up to the Vava 4k UST???


----------



## qoopy

CHiQLASER said:


> Hi, all DLP 4K projectors relying on XPR technology to produce 4K image from a physical mirror matrix of 1920 x 1080 (1080p) to display 4K are locked at 60Hz for 4K, that applies to all without exception due to the way that DLP DMD works as explained in previous posts.
> 
> For 60Hz projectors to display 50p, they work in the same way as described in the last post, it is not a new approach, it is just the way how it has been done all the time. For 50p contents, we are quite confident to say there won't be any motion judder/blur noticeable because of the limited number of repeated frames.



Thanks for the kind reply, CHiQLASER.
Given these UST are aimed primarily at the chinese market, I'm surprised at the lack of effort to have TI include 50P support in these chipsets.
Anyway, is there any HLG models in the CH lineup?
Many thanks and best regards,


----------



## Aurelien Gromy

Hi everyone. I'm really considering buying this projector. Does anyone is satisfied with it yet despite the 24p sutter and the slight technical issue due to frimware ?


----------



## CHiQLASER

qoopy said:


> Thanks for the kind reply, CHiQLASER.
> Given these UST are aimed primarily at the chinese market, I'm surprised at the lack of effort to have TI include 50P support in these chipsets.
> Anyway, is there any HLG models in the CH lineup?
> Many thanks and best regards,


Hi, HLG is supported on all current CHiQ laser projectors including the B5U.


----------



## 3sprit

B5U has HLG, HDR (what type?), Dolby Vision: is this correct?


----------



## 3sprit

Yido said:


> In a side by side comparison how does this measure up to the Vava 4k UST???


Or Optoma Uhz65ust?


----------



## Yido

3sprit said:


> Yido said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a side by side comparison how does this measure up to the Vava 4k UST???
> 
> 
> 
> Or Optoma Uhz65ust?
Click to expand...

Or both... a side by side by side would be lovely. 

TIA


----------



## CHiQLASER

3sprit said:


> B5U has HLG, HDR (what type?), Dolby Vision: is this correct?


Hi, yes, B5U supports HLG and HDR10 decoding.


----------



## aerodynamics

Aurelien Gromy said:


> Hi everyone. I'm really considering buying this projector. Does anyone is satisfied with it yet despite the 24p sutter and the slight technical issue due to frimware ?


The stutter is quite annoying. It is easily my biggest gripe about this projector. It looks like a dropped frame that happens 1-2x a minute. If your source device is able to output at 60hz there is no stutter but IMO it looks less sharp. @CHiQLASER says all 4K XPR projectors are locked to 60hz but this seems to be the only one that has the issue with 24p content. And I’m not interested in using MEMC. 

I installed the beta firmware and it doesn’t change anything, exactly the same to me. The blue push is still there although I was able to calibrate it out using DisplayCal. The image looks fantastic but the memory will not save the gamma setting - you have to set it everytime the projector is powered on. 

My second biggest gripe is that it cannot be programmed to power on with a universal remote like Harmony. Why are all newer projectors using bluetooth remotes instead of IR? What is the advantage besides line of sight?

If they just fixed the stutter and made it work with a Harmony, I would be very happy.


----------



## 3sprit

CHiQLASER said:


> Dolby Vision requires peak brightness of 1000 nits which is around 3300 ANSI lumens that B5U can not provide, so, for some Dolby Vision videos,.


 Is the A5U a better solution and it has the same feature of the B5U?
There is a better CHiQ UST?


----------



## Tomas Bielik

I am using the "free" included Amazon FireTV stick that was in the package. I have a basic question.
1.
When using version HDMI 1.4 it outputs only to 1080p
When I switch to HDMI 2.0, 4k resolution becomes available
However when using HDMI 2.0 there is no option for adjusting contrast, brightness, saturation and overall the settings are more limited.
2.
There should be a motion sensor that should turn off the laser pojection to protect eyes when someone goes in front. Mine does not seem to work when I try to wave hand in front of the screen. Is there an option to turn it on/off somewhere?


----------



## Tomas Bielik

Tomas Bielik said:


> I am using the "free" included Amazon FireTV stick that was in the package. I have a basic question.
> 1.
> When using version HDMI 1.4 it outputs only to 1080p
> When I switch to HDMI 2.0, 4k resolution becomes available
> However when using HDMI 2.0 there is no option for adjusting contrast, brightness, saturation and overall the settings are more limited.
> 2.
> There should be a motion sensor that should turn off the laser pojection to protect eyes when someone goes in front. Mine does not seem to work when I try to wave hand in front of the screen. Is there an option to turn it on/off somewhere?


I found solution for both:
1. change the HDR to adaptive on Firestick
2. in settings it was turned off

Anyone managed to set up firestick remote to be able to control sound of projector? The auto mode did not worked, but there are several options how to manually enter manufacturer name of output device.


----------



## CHiQLASER

aerodynamics said:


> The stutter is quite annoying. It is easily my biggest gripe about this projector. It looks like a dropped frame that happens 1-2x a minute. If your source device is able to output at 60hz there is no stutter but IMO it looks less sharp. @CHiQLASER says all 4K XPR projectors are locked to 60hz but this seems to be the only one that has the issue with 24p content. And I’m not interested in using MEMC.
> 
> I installed the beta firmware and it doesn’t change anything, exactly the same to me. The blue push is still there although I was able to calibrate it out using DisplayCal. The image looks fantastic but the memory will not save the gamma setting - you have to set it everytime the projector is powered on.
> 
> My second biggest gripe is that it cannot be programmed to power on with a universal remote like Harmony. Why are all newer projectors using bluetooth remotes instead of IR? What is the advantage besides line of sight?
> 
> If they just fixed the stutter and made it work with a Harmony, I would be very happy.


Hi, regarding the gamma setting memory issue, we will try to add it in next firmware update.

Regarding 24p, as explained before, due to the locked refresh rate for XPR technology based DLP 4K DMD at 60Hz, judder is inevitable. Other brands including Xiaomi, VAVA etc. also have the same problem. (For example: 24p judder regarding VAVA available at https://hometheaterhifi.com/reviews...-4k-ultra-short-throw-laser-projector-review/). The MEMC can help to create a smoother image, however, we understand that not everyone like MEMC due to the soap opera effect.

Regarding the compatibility with universal remote control, because the remote is Bluetooth based (Bluetooth remote offers wider range of operation distance and angle, plus all the control/connection ports for UST are back facing the audience, we do believe Bluetooth is a better choice), standard universal IR remote won't work with the projector. 

However, if you are using Bluetooth compatible universal remote such as the Logitech Harmony Elite, they can work with the projector with some customised commands. The only problem with those universal remote is that they can NOT power on the projector (because when the projector is turned off, the universal control can not talk to the projector via Bluetooth). *However, when using with the FireTV stick and when the FireTV stick is powered separately (not powered from the projector's USB port), you can power on the projector by pressing the Home button of the FireTV remote.

Please be free to contact.


----------



## CHiQLASER

Tomas Bielik said:


> I am using the "free" included Amazon FireTV stick that was in the package. I have a basic question.
> 1.
> When using version HDMI 1.4 it outputs only to 1080p
> When I switch to HDMI 2.0, 4k resolution becomes available
> However when using HDMI 2.0 there is no option for adjusting contrast, brightness, saturation and overall the settings are more limited.
> 2.
> There should be a motion sensor that should turn off the laser pojection to protect eyes when someone goes in front. Mine does not seem to work when I try to wave hand in front of the screen. Is there an option to turn it on/off somewhere?


Hi Tomas, 

Thanks for the comments.

Regarding 4K streaming, 4K streaming required HDCP 2.2 and HDCP 2.2 is not backward-compatible which means you must set the HDMI version to 2.0 to stream 4K contents.

For the rest of the issues, I can see that you have figured out

Regarding the volume control from FireTV remote, the projector's volume can only be controlled by its own remote/compatible universal Bluetooth remote. Amazon FireTV remote does not have access to control the volume.

Please be free to contact.


----------



## CHiQLASER

3sprit said:


> Is the A5U a better solution and it has the same feature of the B5U?
> There is a better CHiQ UST?


Hi, both A5U and B5U are loaded with the exactly same operation system and same product features. The differences between those two are on hardware side.

A5U has the following advantages over B5U:

1, Brightness: A5U features 2500ANSI lumens brightness which is 30% higher than B5U's 1900ANSI lumens.

2, DLP chipset: A5U use the ECD 0.47'' DLP DMD chipset which is more advanced than the S316 Pico 0.47'' chipset to support its higher lumens and it offers higher colour accuracy. 

3, External Speaker: A5U comes with 2 external speaker which offers 40W stereo sound, if you do not have a dedicated speaker system, this could be an extra benefit. B5U does not come with external speaker.

However, please be advised that A5U has higher noise level (33dB vs 30dB at the distance of 2 meters away) than B5U due to its higher power consumption. (310w vs 225w).


----------



## Tomas Bielik

I swapped the Amazon firestick with Mi TV Box S and the overall experience is better due to default support of google play and google assistant. I still keep amazon firestick as an alternate.
When I turn off the projector, the HDMI CEC turns off the Mi TV Box. However when I turn on the projector, it does not wake up the Mi TV box, although I got all settings enabled in HDMI CEC settings.
When I turn off the Mi TV box, the projector will not turn off. However when I turn on the Mi TV box, the projector turns on properly.

Can you please explain following 2 options in setting (what do they mean)?
- Push Authorization
- Pilot Lamp

What is the latest stable system version? I got my unit and I did not get any update yet.


----------



## CHiQLASER

Tomas Bielik said:


> I swapped the Amazon firestick with Mi TV Box S and the overall experience is better due to default support of google play and google assistant. I still keep amazon firestick as an alternate.
> When I turn off the projector, the HDMI CEC turns off the Mi TV Box. However when I turn on the projector, it does not wake up the Mi TV box, although I got all settings enabled in HDMI CEC settings.
> When I turn off the Mi TV box, the projector will not turn off. However when I turn on the Mi TV box, the projector turns on properly.
> 
> Can you please explain following 2 options in setting (what do they mean)?
> - Push Authorization
> - Pilot Lamp
> 
> What is the latest stable system version? I got my unit and I did not get any update yet.


Hi, The CEC function allows the projector to turn on/off compatible external devices when the projector is turned on/off. Different devices may works different for CEC, we could not guarantee full compatibility for all CEC devices, sorry.

Regarding the Push Authorization, because the projector's operation system is based on Android, if there is any third party Android apps installed, the Push Authorization setting can decide if push notifications from third party apps is allowed or not.

The Pilot Lamp setting is to set the behaviour of the indicator lamp on the power on/off button. When set to off, the indicator back-light will remains off all the time, when set to On, the indicator back-light will remains on when the projector is in stand by and will flash each time when a valid command is received from the remote. When set to Smart, the back-light will only flash when a valid command is received from the remote and won't light up when the projector is in stand by status.

Please be free to contact.


----------



## Harm316

CHiQLASER said:


> Hi, if you are using the projector most of the time in the night, a ALR screen is not essential. However, you need to make sure that the wall you are going to project on is perfectly flat, B5U has one of the shortest throw ratio (0.21:1) among all UST projectors in today's market, because the distance between the wall and the projector is going to be very short (for 100'', the distance is just 19.5cm), any tiny curves on the wall may cause projection image distortion (some sample images to demonstrate the difference between a perfectly flat ALR screen and ordinary wall are attached). If that is the case, you may need to carefully sand your wall to make sure it is perfectly flat.





A laser projector like Chiq deserves an ALR screen. If you want to use it during the day , you will see a big improvement during the day. I have seen this projector as a demo in China and I was really impressed by the performance.


----------



## CHiQLASER

Tomas Bielik said:


> I swapped the Amazon firestick with Mi TV Box S and the overall experience is better due to default support of google play and google assistant. I still keep amazon firestick as an alternate.
> When I turn off the projector, the HDMI CEC turns off the Mi TV Box. However when I turn on the projector, it does not wake up the Mi TV box, although I got all settings enabled in HDMI CEC settings.
> When I turn off the Mi TV box, the projector will not turn off. However when I turn on the Mi TV box, the projector turns on properly.
> 
> Can you please explain following 2 options in setting (what do they mean)?
> - Push Authorization
> - Pilot Lamp
> 
> What is the latest stable system version? I got my unit and I did not get any update yet.


Hi, the current stable firmware version is 7.50013 as of today. New firmware is expected to be released by the end of April.


----------



## speakerz

Im pretty sure the whole locked at 60hz bit is bs, its just that this projector doesnt have circuitry to send a different clock signal for a slower 24p signal.


----------



## Tomas Bielik

I have noticed that playing a HDR10 content is a bit dark, much darker than regular SDR content. Is there any workaround for this or how to force it to display this type of content properly?


----------



## SupaCinePhil

CHiQLASER said:


> However, if you are using Bluetooth compatible universal remote such as the Logitech Harmony Elite, they can work with the projector with some customised commands. The only problem with those universal remote is that they can NOT power on the projector (because when the projector is turned off, the universal control can not talk to the projector via Bluetooth). *However, when using with the FireTV stick and when the FireTV stick is powered separately (not powered from the projector's USB port), you can power on the projector by pressing the Home button of the FireTV remote.
> 
> Please be free to contact.



Hello,
I tried powering on the projector by pressing the Home button on the FireTV which is plugged directly on the main. It did not work. 

Then could you describe how to send customized commands via the Harmony Elite when the projector brand and model is not in the database, please?


----------



## CHiQLASER

SupaCinePhil said:


> Hello,
> I tried powering on the projector by pressing the Home button on the FireTV which is plugged directly on the main. It did not work.
> 
> Then could you describe how to send customized commands via the Harmony Elite when the projector brand and model is not in the database, please?


Hi, to Power On the projector by pressing Home Button on FireTV, first, please make sure the FireTV Stick is powered from wall plug instead of the USB ports on the projector, then please check and confirm the following settings:

>On Projector. Go to Settings>System>HDMI CEC Settings>Turn On All Options.
>On FireTV. Go to Settings>Equipment Control>Manage Equipment>Advanced Settings>Home Button, set it to HDMI-CEC Only

To add the projector to Harmony Elite, the the projector is not on Logitech database yet, the way to add it is (before all these, please turn on the projector and make sure the projector, your phone and your Harmony Hub is connected to the same WiFi network before adding the projector):

Start Harmony App from your mobile phone/table>Devices Tab>Tap on Edit Devices>Add Device>Add as Computer>from the drop down list, select MAC, it will then add the projector as a MAC Computer.

Then create an Activity>Select Mac Computer>Select My Devices are ON>Pair the Harmony Hub with the Projector from the projector's end>You will see the message of Pairing Successful>Select Test Later.

You can then choose to rename the device and activity to CHiQ B5U so you can easily recognise the projector from Harmony. 

By this stage, you should be able to use the navigation key, return key, volume control key, mute key and menu key on your remote to control the projector. 

Then Go to Activity , select the projector's activity>Select Customise Remote>Select any spare key on your remote and Customise the button to the command of Sleep, it will allow the defined button on your remote to turn off the projector. 

However, by adding the projector as Mac computer, there is a one limitation, when the projector get to Amazon FireTV stick as the HDMI source, you can NOT go back to the projector's home screen as there is no key on the remote can be customised as the Home key and Input Source selection key, in that case, you will still the projector's remote to execute the Home and Input Source selection commands.

We are still in contact with Logitech in order to add the projector to their database, before we sort it out with Logitech, the solution described above is the best solution we find so far.

Hope you find the info above helpful, please be free to contact.


----------



## CHiQLASER

Tomas Bielik said:


> I have noticed that playing a HDR10 content is a bit dark, much darker than regular SDR content. Is there any workaround for this or how to force it to display this type of content properly?


Hi Tomas, HDR10 darker image issue does happen to some video source, we are working on Firmware update to address this issue, a new firmware update is expected to be available by the end of April.

Meanwhile, you can try our beta firmware which is available to download manually at https://www.changhong.co.uk/download/upgrade_ZLS82Gi2LZ_V7.60012.zip, (the manual update instruction is included in the zip file) it will help to improve the HDR image performance.


----------



## sabulia

CHiQLASER said:


> Hi Tomas, HDR10 darker image issue does happen to some video source, we are working on Firmware update to address this issue, a new firmware update is expected to be available by the end of April.
> 
> Meanwhile, you can try our beta firmware which is available to download manually at https://www.changhong.co.uk/download/upgrade_ZLS82Gi2LZ_V7.60012.zip, (the manual update instruction is included in the zip file) it will help to improve the HDR image performance.


As this is the only projector to officially support Dolby Vision what do Dolby themselves think of this implementation?


----------



## Yido

There seems to be a few on here who are enjoying this device... would love to hear some warts and all user oppinions on the overall performance. Especially interested in overall picture quality in non ideal conditions, how you have got this linked up with external speakers, what streaming devices you use, the overall functionality and as well any other noteworthy setting choices or annoyances etc...

I wonder if we get £50 off if we dont need their packaged firestick...?


----------



## JackB

speakerz said:


> Im pretty sure the whole locked at 60hz bit is bs, its just that this projector doesnt have circuitry to send a different clock signal for a slower 24p signal.


Could you share yourdetailed information that makes you pretty sure that the 60hz lock is bs.


----------



## Tomas Bielik

Hi, I plan on using external speakers/soundbar. Anyone tested if that can work together with internal speakers or they are mutually exclusive?


----------



## SupaCinePhil

Yido said:


> There seems to be a few on here who are enjoying this device... would love to hear some warts and all user opinions on the overall performance. Especially interested in overall picture quality in non ideal conditions, how you have got this linked up with external speakers, what streaming devices you use, the overall functionality and as well any other noteworthy setting choices or annoyances etc...
> 
> I wonder if we get £50 off if we dont need their packaged firestick...?



Personally after calibration and a real screen, I am pretty happy with the performance. The screen I had initially was not for UST projector (white and wrinkly) and it was already nice. With an ALR screen it is awesome.
BUT it is still a beta firmware, so you will see a ghost frame from time to time with MEMC on. There are audio issues with the HDMI 1.
My setup:
Projector hung upside down to the ceiling on sliding bars for picture setup.
Ceiling mounted dropdown ALR screen 0.6 gain with the material upside down (user request)
Projector plugged on HDMI 2 ARC port to the HDMI Video out ARC port on my receiver.
FireTV on one of the inputs of the receiver

Bluray player on one of the inputs of the receiver


Audio setup 5.1.2 (front left and right, center, surround left and right, atmos left and right, 2 subwoofers)


----------



## SupaCinePhil

CHiQLASER said:


> Hi, to Power On the projector by pressing Home Button on FireTV, first, please make sure the FireTV Stick is powered from wall plug instead of the USB ports on the projector, then please check and confirm the following settings:
> 
> >On Projector. Go to Settings>System>HDMI CEC Settings>Turn On All Options.
> >On FireTV. Go to Settings>Equipment Control>Manage Equipment>Advanced Settings>Home Button, set it to HDMI-CEC Only
> [----]
> 
> Hope you find the info above helpful, please be free to contact.


Thanks, I will try that.


----------



## Yido

Thanks Phil.

I am yet to get my hands on the PJ but this is currently ticking more boxes than anything else...

I plan on using a prepped and sprayed wall to start off on (already done and waiting for the PJ) but your set up with the drip down screen is what's coming next (dont tell the wife) if I am not 100% happy with the picture.

Again audio I am looking at something very similar but I am an absolute newbie to all of this, so have no idea where to go.

The audio section on here "HT in a box" is a very static forum so I am yet to see something mentioned that has sparked my interest. I'm also looking for wireless rear options which I am told can be a minefield. Probably going to go to a store and see whatbis available (once I'm out of quarantine)

Thanks for taking the time to post up a user review...


----------



## aerodynamics

CHiQLASER said:


> Regarding 24p, as explained before, due to the locked refresh rate for XPR technology based DLP 4K DMD at 60Hz, judder is inevitable. Other brands including Xiaomi, VAVA etc. also have the same problem. (For example: 24p judder regarding VAVA available at https://hometheaterhifi.com/reviews...-4k-ultra-short-throw-laser-projector-review/). The MEMC can help to create a smoother image, however, we understand that not everyone like MEMC due to the soap opera effect.


I'm aware what judder is, that is not what I'm referring to. What I am seeing has nothing to do with motion. It is a stutter - the duration of one frame - that seems to happen at regular intervals about 1-2x per minute and even in scenes where there is NO motion. If what you are saying about the projector being locked at 60hz, then it makes sense because a) 23.976 is not a clean divider of 60 and b) if I output the content at 59.94p the stutter goes away but the image is more smooth and looks less sharp. However, I will reiterate that I have not heard of any other XPR-based projector having this particular issue.



CHiQLASER said:


> We are still in contact with Logitech in order to add the projector to their database, before we sort it out with Logitech, the solution described above is the best solution we find so far.


Good to know this is being worked on.


----------



## Tomas Bielik

CHiQLASER said:


> Hi Tomas, HDR10 darker image issue does happen to some video source, we are working on Firmware update to address this issue, a new firmware update is expected to be available by the end of April.
> 
> Meanwhile, you can try our beta firmware which is available to download manually at https://www.changhong.co.uk/download/upgrade_ZLS82Gi2LZ_V7.60012.zip, (the manual update instruction is included in the zip file) it will help to improve the HDR image performance.


how to roll back from the Beta version, if I will decide to back out later on? Will the April's update appear on beta as well?


----------



## aerodynamics

CHiQLASER said:


> To add the projector to Harmony Elite, the the projector is not on Logitech database yet, the way to add it is (before all these, please turn on the projector and make sure the projector, your phone and your Harmony Hub is connected to the same WiFi network before adding the projector):
> 
> Start Harmony App from your mobile phone/table>Devices Tab>Tap on Edit Devices>Add Device>Add as Computer>from the drop down list, select MAC, it will then add the projector as a MAC Computer.
> 
> Then create an Activity>Select Mac Computer>Select My Devices are ON>Pair the Harmony Hub with the Projector from the projector's end>You will see the message of Pairing Successful>Select Test Later.
> 
> You can then choose to rename the device and activity to CHiQ B5U so you can easily recognise the projector from Harmony.
> 
> By this stage, you should be able to use the navigation key, return key, volume control key, mute key and menu key on your remote to control the projector.
> 
> Then Go to Activity , select the projector's activity>Select Customise Remote>Select any spare key on your remote and Customise the button to the command of Sleep, it will allow the defined button on your remote to turn off the projector.


I was able to pair the Harmony remote successfully using this method and it even powers off the projector. Now if we can just find a way to power it on...


----------



## sabulia

Am I correct in assuming that I can get 3D on this projector by adding a Fury3D, Fury RF transmitter and a pair of RF glasses to it?


----------



## arsenalfc89

Is the Chiq C7UG for sale currently and how does it compare to the Chiq B5U. It’s difficult to get any information on both products.


----------



## Tomas Bielik

JuiCe_pl said:


> Hi. Thanks. I got no DM from you - maybe becouse I am new to the forum (I cant send DMs yet). I have been reading on the b5u - Grégory mentioned on his blog (in the comments section) that the noise level is more then 30 dB - could anyone comment on it? I had BenQ W1210ST (26-28 dB) some time ago and while not disturbing the fan noise was clearly distinguishable (for me, my better half did not mind at all).


I think that it is a little less noisy than Fengmi, but definitely it is not quiet, and I doubt that there is such projector out there. It all depends on how noisy is your environment and also how far are you going to sit from the projector. I would wish it would be less noisy, but it is what it is. The coil noise whine is almost not hearable here on this unit to compare to Fengmi, which was really painful and was driving me crazy (tested 2 units with same noise). I made a short video.
Chiq:
youtu.be/Q2vSnqrHGqM
Fengmi:
youtu.be/Pmek1YNrInI


----------



## JuiCe_pl

Tomas Bielik said:


> I think that it is a little less noisy than Fengmi, but definitely it is not quiet, and I doubt that there is such projector out there. It all depends on how noisy is your environment and also how far are you going to sit from the projector. I would wish it would be less noisy, but it is what it is. The coil noise whine is almost not hearable here on this unit to compare to Fengmi, which was really painful and was driving me crazy (tested 2 units with same noise). I made a short video.
> Chiq:
> youtu.be/Q2vSnqrHGqM
> Fengmi:
> youtu.be/Pmek1YNrInI


Thanks! That whine from Fengmi would drive me nuts....

I guess I just have to bite the bullet and go for Chiq...


----------



## 3sprit

Tomas Bielik said:


> Chiq:
> youtu.be/Q2vSnqrHGqM
> Fengmi:
> youtu.be/Pmek1YNrInI


No links here...


----------



## CHiQLASER

Yido said:


> There seems to be a few on here who are enjoying this device... would love to hear some warts and all user oppinions on the overall performance. Especially interested in overall picture quality in non ideal conditions, how you have got this linked up with external speakers, what streaming devices you use, the overall functionality and as well any other noteworthy setting choices or annoyances etc...
> 
> I wonder if we get £50 off if we dont need their packaged firestick...?


Hi, if you do not need the FireTV stick, simply ask the dealer, they can certainly deduct the FireTV cost from the price.


----------



## CHiQLASER

Tomas Bielik said:


> Hi, I plan on using external speakers/soundbar. Anyone tested if that can work together with internal speakers or they are mutually exclusive?


Hi Tomas, you need to choose between the internal speaker or your external speaker/soundbar, they can NOT work together.


----------



## SupaCinePhil

CHiQLASER said:


> Hi Tomas, you need to choose between the internal speaker or your external speaker/soundbar, they can NOT work together.



Strange but on the "Passive speaker" mode, Chiq B5U plugged on the HDMI2 ARC via video out ARC of my receiver, both the home cinema speakers AND the internal speaker were working.


----------



## sabulia

I bit the bullet and purchased one


----------



## CHiQLASER

arsenalfc89 said:


> Is the Chiq C7UG for sale currently and how does it compare to the Chiq B5U. It’s difficult to get any information on both products.


Hi, C7UG is available on a limited supply at present, if you are interested on C7UG, please get in touch with our dealer. 

The C7UG product leaflet is attached with this post, please check.

C7UG is a big step forward from B5U, the main differences are:


B5U is loaded with 0.47'' DLP DMD while C7UG is loaded with 0.6'' DLP DMD. 0.6'' DLP DMD offers higher native image resolution.

C7UG offers 3000 lumens image brightness which is much higher than the 1900 lumens offered by B5U.


----------



## CHiQLASER

Tomas Bielik said:


> how to roll back from the Beta version, if I will decide to back out later on? Will the April's update appear on beta as well?


Hi, if you want to roll back to the current stable version firmware (V7.50019), you can download the firmware package from http://changhong.co.uk/download/upgrade_ZLS82Gi2LZ_V7.50019.zip , the firmware update instruction is included in the zipped package, thanks.


----------



## speakerz

JackB said:


> Could you share yourdetailed information that makes you pretty sure that the 60hz lock is bs.


TI's datasheet for their .47 DMD chip has numerous clock input pins. I'm not a pj designer so I can't tell you the exact circuit connections to use, but as is any digital device in the entire world they use quartz oscillators to provide a steady clock signal, which can be whatever frequency you want so long as it doesn't *exceed *the devices rating.


----------



## CHiQLASER

speakerz said:


> TI's datasheet for their .47 DMD chip has numerous clock input pins. I'm not a pj designer so I can't tell you the exact circuit connections to use, but as is any digital device in the entire world they use quartz oscillators to provide a steady clock signal, which can be whatever frequency you want so long as it doesn't *exceed *the devices rating.


Hi, locked the refresh rate for 0.47'' 4K DMD is not about the clock input supported by the DMD itself, it is about how to deliver the 4K images on projectors using pixel shifting technology as explained previously.


----------



## speakerz

CHiQLASER said:


> Hi, locked the refresh rate for 0.47'' 4K DMD is not about the clock input supported by the DMD itself, it is about how to deliver the 4K images on projectors using pixel shifting technology as explained previously.


That doesnt matter. A clock is a clock, the pixel shifting aspect is irrelevant. TI clearly says it can be varied:
Input pixel clock(Max)(MHz)	300
Input frame rate(Max)(Hz)	120

Add the circuitry to change the pixel clock on rev 2 of this projector.


----------



## CHiQLASER

speakerz said:


> That doesnt matter. A clock is a clock, the pixel shifting aspect is irrelevant. TI clearly says it can be varied:
> Input pixel clock(Max)(MHz)	300
> Input frame rate(Max)(Hz)	120
> 
> Add the circuitry to change the pixel clock on rev 2 of this projector.


Hi, there is another topic on AVforum discuss about the 4K 60Hz issue, please refers to https://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-d...srp/3111036-optoma-uhd300x-motion-judder.html (post # 13 with more details) for more info. Again, it is not just us who lock the refresh rate at 60Hz, other brands are doing the same for DLP pixel shifting projectors to deliver 4K image.


----------



## speakerz

CHiQLASER said:


> Hi, there is another topic on AVforum discuss about the 4K 60Hz issue, please refers to https://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-d...srp/3111036-optoma-uhd300x-motion-judder.html (post # 13 with more details) for more info. Again, it is not just us who lock the refresh rate at 60Hz, other brands are doing the same for DLP pixel shifting projectors to deliver 4K image.


Ok so you would also need to use something like pwm to match color wheel speed to the changed clock.


----------



## CHiQLASER

speakerz said:


> Ok so you would also need to use something like pwm to match color wheel speed to the changed clock.


Hi, the limitations does not end with colour wheel speed (which as other mentioned will increase the noise level of the projector badly), because the projector is running on an Android based operation system and the Android system is running at the refresh rate of 60Hz as well, to offer a stable system and reliable performance, locking the refresh rate at 60Hz is the only choice when all factors are considered at present.


----------



## qoopy

CHiQLASER said:


> Hi, there is another topic on AVforum discuss about the 4K 60Hz issue, please refers to https://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-d...srp/3111036-optoma-uhd300x-motion-judder.html (post # 13 with more details) for more info. Again, it is not just us who lock the refresh rate at 60Hz, other brands are doing the same for DLP pixel shifting projectors to deliver 4K image.


Thanks for posting the link, CHiQLASER.
One of the posts in the thread claimed the following. Is it credible?


Code:


All of the 4K DLPs save the most recent BenQs (HT3550, TK850, HT5550) are unable to display 24Hz content natively....


----------



## CHiQLASER

qoopy said:


> Thanks for posting the link, CHiQLASER.
> One of the posts in the thread claimed the following. Is it credible?
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> All of the 4K DLPs save the most recent BenQs (HT3550, TK850, HT5550) are unable to display 24Hz content natively....


Hi, we can not comment on other competitor products, however, as far as we know, all 4K laser DLP projectors with 0.47'' DMD running on pixel shifting technology are delivering 4K image at 60Hz. Those BenQ models are NOT laser projectors, they are traditional bulb projectors. Bulb projectors are totally different in terms of display technology and maintenance cost. The maintenance cost for bulb projectors are much higher as the bulb need to be replaced and their brightness can decrease as much as 80 percent -- before the bulbs burn out.

For 24P film playback, on 4K (0.47'' DMD) laser projectors, the most practical solution to reduce the motion judder is frame interpolation such as the MEMC we are using on CHiQ projectors.


----------



## 3sprit

Optoma says:
“ 24p
Most movies are shot at 24 frames per second (fps). To preserve the purity of the original image, Optoma projectors can accept high definition sources at 24 fps to display movies exactly as the director intended”
https://www.optoma.co.uk/product-details/uhz65ust

BenQ V6000/6100
“ the biggest advantage it’s the ability to show 24hz content at 48hz.”

🤔


----------



## st8900

Is there a USD price for the C7UG?


----------



## 3sprit

In Europe: 5,600.00 €
P.S. The B5U is 2,000€


----------



## teachsac

*Posts removed. Please read the stickies before posting. Price talk and where to buy are not permitted.*

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-d...price-talk-where-buy-outside-deals-forum.html


----------



## CHiQLASER

3sprit said:


> Optoma says:
> “ 24p
> Most movies are shot at 24 frames per second (fps). To preserve the purity of the original image, Optoma projectors can accept high definition sources at 24 fps to display movies exactly as the director intended”
> https://www.optoma.co.uk/product-details/uhz65ust
> 
> BenQ V6000/6100
> “ the biggest advantage it’s the ability to show 24hz content at 48hz.”
> 
> 🤔


Hi, regarding the 24P from Optoma, from the information published online, it is a MEMC frame interpolation based technology.

Optoma's official description for their 24P mode is quoted in below: _Because most movies are shot at 24 frames per second (fps), Optoma projectors *render *high-definition sources at 24 fps to display movies exactly as the director intended._

Link is here: https://www.optoma.com/ap/24p/

There is another review mentioned about Optoma's 24P mode: https://www.projectorreviews.com/op...look-review-of-key-features-and-capabilities/ 

What the reviewer says about Optoma 24P is: _SOE is worst with movies shot at 24 fps, so Optoma offers an alternative called 24p mode. Initially, I thought this might involve repeating each frame two or three times, just like commercial cinemas do. But instead, 24p mode synthesizes one new frame using MEMC after every four frames in the signal, bringing the displayed frame rate to 30 fps. This is still frame interpolation, but not nearly as much as full MEMC, so SOE should be far less apparent._

Regarding the BenQ V6000/6100, we could not find much detailed technical specification about them. Our best guess is that they are using a 0.66'' DMD which makes 48Hz mode possible for 24P.

There is another post on AVS Forum that discussed the refresh rate and 24P issue in depth which you may find it helpful: https://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-d...84-benq-w1700-4k-hdr-3d-dlp-projector-17.html (look for post # 499)


----------



## CHiQLASER

st8900 said:


> Is there a USD price for the C7UG?


Hi, for product price and availability, please contact our dealers, thanks.


----------



## 3sprit

CHiQLASER said:


> There is another review mentioned about Optoma's 24P mode: https://www.projectorreviews.com/op...look-review-of-key-features-and-capabilities/


Ok, but it isn't the UHZ65UST 🤔
This? https://www.projectorcentral.com/Optoma-UHD30.htm 🤔


----------



## CHiQLASER

3sprit said:


> Ok, but it isn't the UHZ65UST 🤔


Hi, 24P mode from Optoma is not new, it is the same technology that applies to most of their projectors. If you visit Optoma page for the UHD52ALV - which is the one mentioned by the reviewer at: https://www.optoma.co.uk/product-details/uhd52alv , you will find the exact same description for 24P which Optoma listed for UHZ65UST.

It won't be appropriate for us to explain how other's products work, ff you want to know more about Optoma 24P mode, you may need to contact Optoma to request an in-depth explanation of their 24P mode.


----------



## 3sprit

CHiQLASER said:


> Regarding the BenQ V6000/6100, we could not find much detailed technical specification about them. Our best guess is that they are using a 0.66'' DMD which makes 48Hz mode possible for 24P.


It appears to be 0.47” DMD:
http://cine4home.de/erster-preview-...gleich-zu-optoma-uhz65ust-und-lg-vivo-hu85ls/


----------



## speakerz

CHiQLASER said:


> Hi, the limitations does not end with colour wheel speed (which as other mentioned will increase the noise level of the projector badly), because the projector is running on an Android based operation system and the Android system is running at the refresh rate of 60Hz as well, to offer a stable system and reliable performance, locking the refresh rate at 60Hz is the only choice when all factors are considered at present.



I have lost any respect for CHIQ after hearing your replies. You have tried to mislead the forum by saying the TI chip is locked at 60hz. All the things you list are trivial tasks to achieve. I can only assume this is a way of being cheap and lazy where you lift the android system out of your tv sets and slap it in a projector, instead of taking the minimal effort to learn to utilize the TI DMD effectively.


----------



## chuckbass

Does this projector support 4K 60Hz?

When I connect my Xbox One X, it tells me that 4K 24Hz is the maximum, using the Xbox included HDMI cable..


----------



## chuckbass

chuckbass said:


> Does this projector support 4K 60Hz?
> 
> When I connect my Xbox One X, it tells me that 4K 24Hz is the maximum, using the Xbox included HDMI cable..



I managed to fix it, for anyone else who has this issue.

- Press menu key (looks like a star)
- More settings
- Hdmi Version
- Set to 2.0


----------



## ac3knight

Just got my unit. Can keystone adjustment be implemented via firmware? There seems to be some picture distortion due to the lens/mirror curvature.


----------



## CHiQLASER

speakerz said:


> I have lost any respect for CHIQ after hearing your replies. You have tried to mislead the forum by saying the TI chip is locked at 60hz. All the things you list are trivial tasks to achieve. I can only assume this is a way of being cheap and lazy where you lift the android system out of your tv sets and slap it in a projector, instead of taking the minimal effort to learn to utilize the TI DMD effectively.


Hi, thanks for the comments, at CHiQ, we appreciate all feedback and suggestions. Your comments have been sent to our engineering team for further study. Laser UST is a more sophisticated system when compared with TV, each module in the system need to be adjusted and synced to work with others. We will look into this issue further, thanks.


----------



## CHiQLASER

ac3knight said:


> Just got my unit. Can keystone adjustment be implemented via firmware? There seems to be some picture distortion due to the lens/mirror curvature.


Hi, curves on the projected image sounds like to be caused by a uneven wall/screen. 

B5U is a short throw projector (and its throw ratio is one of the shortest in the market which is 0.21:1). The benefit of the ultra short throw ratio is that the projector requires minimum distance to project a big screen (for B5U, you only need 19.5cm for 100" screen), so you do not need special TV cabinet/table with larger depth for the projector (other UST projectors with longer throw ratio may need at least 40cm distance to project 100" screen, plus the depth of the projector itself, you will need a TV cabinet with the depth of at least 90cm which most of the TV cabinets/tables do not offer) .

However, it also means you need a perfectly flat wall/projector screen to project the image, any slight curves on the wall will cause distortion as you currently got. 

Attached are few images to demonstrate the curve on image edge caused by uneven projection surface from previous customer's feedback.

Regarding keystone adjustment, B5U does not support keystone adjustment and keystone adjustment won't help for those distortions caused by uneven wall/screen like the situation you currently have. Keystone adjustment only adjust certain points (in most of the cases, just the corners of the image), so, even with keystone adjustment, the top/bottom edge will still be distorted if your wall is uneven. Please check the attached image of keystone illustration to help you better understand what do I mean. So, basically, if your wall is uneven as it is, even with keystone, you may still see those curve. 

Our advice to fix the curves on projection image is to check and fix the uneven part of your wall (by sanding it/repaint it) or get a flat projector screen (those soft, standard projector screen won't work as they all have curves and works no better than a wall, you need a tensioned/fixed frame screen for UST projectors which provides a perfectly flat projection surface). 

Regarding the firmware, the last firmware is V7.50019, the beta firmware is for HDR performance improvement. A stable firmware OTW update will be available at the beginning of May, we are still in the final stage to test it.

If you require any further information, feel free to contact us or your dealer, thanks.


----------



## ac3knight

CHiQLASER said:


> ac3knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my unit. Can keystone adjustment be implemented via firmware? There seems to be some picture distortion due to the lens/mirror curvature.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, curves on the projected image sounds like to be caused by a uneven wall/screen.
> 
> B5U is a short throw projector (and its throw ratio is one of the shortest in the market which is 0.21:1). The benefit of the ultra short throw ratio is that the projector requires minimum distance to project a big screen (for B5U, you only need 19.5cm for 100" screen), so you do not need special TV cabinet/table with larger depth for the projector (other UST projectors with longer throw ratio may need at least 40cm distance to project 100" screen, plus the depth of the projector itself, you will need a TV cabinet with the depth of at least 90cm which most of the TV cabinets/tables do not offer) .
> 
> However, it also means you need a perfectly flat wall/projector screen to project the image, any slight curves on the wall will cause distortion as you currently got.
> 
> Attached are few images to demonstrate the curve on image edge caused by uneven projection surface from previous customer's feedback.
> 
> Regarding keystone adjustment, B5U does not support keystone adjustment and keystone adjustment won't help for those distortions caused by uneven wall/screen like the situation you currently have. Keystone adjustment only adjust certain points (in most of the cases, just the corners of the image), so, even with keystone adjustment, the top/bottom edge will still be distorted if your wall is uneven. Please check the attached image of keystone illustration to help you better understand what do I mean. So, basically, if your wall is uneven as it is, even with keystone, you may still see those curve.
> 
> Our advice to fix the curves on projection image is to check and fix the uneven part of your wall (by sanding it/repaint it) or get a flat projector screen (those soft, standard projector screen won't work as they all have curves and works no better than a wall, you need a tensioned/fixed frame screen for UST projectors which provides a perfectly flat projection surface).
> 
> Regarding the firmware, the last firmware is V7.50019, the beta firmware is for HDR performance improvement. A stable firmware OTW update will be available at the beginning of May, we are still in the final stage to test it.
> 
> If you require any further information, feel free to contact us or your dealer, thanks.
Click to expand...

Thanks Hao for the detailed reply. It's great that you're engaging the community here on a regular basis with detailed updates. That's what made me choose the Chiq B5U over other brands.

I've tried some other projectors like the Fengmi and Wemax but their 0.47" 4k XPR implementations seem to emit a very noticeable high-pitched whine (or perhaps coil whine?).

Glad to report that I don't notice any high-pitched whine at all with Chiq. The only audible sound is from the fan (low hum), which is present in all projectors and fine for me as it's not distracting at all.


----------



## 3sprit

The real problem about this projector is that there are no "independent" reviews and measurements on the product. We can only buy it online without the opportunity to try it. 🤷
Money is not found on the street. 😎


----------



## JackB

3sprit said:


> The real problem about this projector is that there are no "independent" reviews and measurements on the product. We can only buy it online without the opportunity to try it. 🤷
> Money is not found on the street. 😎


Kraine will eventually post his review. I'm not sure if his delay(he's had one for quite a while) is from some family CV related problems or from problems with a faulty unit, which he is trying to correct. Hard to know for sure because of the French to English translator.


----------



## mba123

Hi, I'm using the B5U with a fire stick 4k. The projector is always in Dolby Vision mode. I don't know how to deactivate Dolby Vision, because it is too dark in daylight conditions.
I have installed the beta firmware which is linked here.


----------



## Yido

Just a thought @ChiQ... Why not post up here or maybe one of your distributors should do this on their websites... an FAQ with simple answers to help users (early adopters in most current cases) get the absolute best out of these machines...

It seems that this device is quite capable but instructions/support or guidance does seem to be lacking...

The comment above (along with dozens nmore in this thread shows that there maybbe a need for this or some better user manuals.

If you do this and allow users to utilize their devices to their maximum capability you are going to get better feedback and probably increased referrals and better sales.

Just a thought.

Oh and if you want me to review a device I'm absolutely cool with you sending me one in the post. 

(PM mentor poatal address)


----------



## Harm316

@CHiQLASER 

When I look only I also see models like CHIQ D6U or X6U. But it looks from the outside the same product as B5U, with the same specs.
Could you clearify the type model range for Home Theatre?


Thank you for your fast and quick reply here online.


----------



## ac3knight

CHiQLASER said:


> Hi Tomas, HDR10 darker image issue does happen to some video source, we are working on Firmware update to address this issue, a new firmware update is expected to be available by the end of April.
> 
> Meanwhile, you can try our beta firmware which is available to download manually at https://www.changhong.co.uk/download/upgrade_ZLS82Gi2LZ_V7.60012.zip, (the manual update instruction is included in the zip file) it will help to improve the HDR image performance.


Hi Hao, I've updated to the beta firmware above and I'm not sure if there was too much gamut adjustment added for HDR content in this version.

I've been able to compare HDR vs SDR performance (using the Smart YouTube app that allows you to compared HDR/SDR for the same video stream).

For SDR sources (rec. 709 I assume), the colours are rich and vibrant. In HDR sources, the colours actually end up looking flat and less vibrant than SDR. This is probably due to the tone mapping/gamut settings used to convert the HDR's rec. 2020 picture into rec. 709.

Could you let the firmware engineers know of the feedback above so that they can make adjustments?

Separately for Dolby Vision, the current settings work fine (I use Dolby Vision bright mode). For Dolby Vision, the colours are deep and the overall "HDR" effect (i.e. bright vs dark contrast) works better vs. the issue with standard HDR content as described above.


----------



## aerodynamics

Not sure if this can be implemented in a firmware update, but it would be nice to have at least two-point white balance controls. It is easy enough to calibrate the high end of the grayscale with the RGB gain controls but without the corresponding offset controls, the low end is very difficult to balance. In, particular there is too much blue push.


----------



## CHiQLASER

mba123 said:


> Hi, I'm using the B5U with a fire stick 4k. The projector is always in Dolby Vision mode. I don't know how to deactivate Dolby Vision, because it is too dark in daylight conditions.
> I have installed the beta firmware which is linked here.


Hi, it seems your FireTV stick is set to force HDR for all contents which caused the problem (basically, Amazon FireTV stick is applying Dolby Vision for incompatible contents). From FireTV stick setting menu, go to Settings>Display & Sound> Dynamic Range Settings> Select Adaptive, it will only show Dolby Vision when a Dolby Vision metadata is detected.


----------



## CHiQLASER

aerodynamics said:


> Not sure if this can be implemented in a firmware update, but it would be nice to have at least two-point white balance controls. It is easy enough to calibrate the high end of the grayscale with the RGB gain controls but without the corresponding offset controls, the low end is very difficult to balance. In, particular there is too much blue push.


Hi, thanks for the feedback, it has been sent to our engineering team for further research, thanks.


----------



## CHiQLASER

ac3knight said:


> Hi Hao, I've updated to the beta firmware above and I'm not sure if there was too much gamut adjustment added for HDR content in this version.
> 
> I've been able to compare HDR vs SDR performance (using the Smart YouTube app that allows you to compared HDR/SDR for the same video stream).
> 
> For SDR sources (rec. 709 I assume), the colours are rich and vibrant. In HDR sources, the colours actually end up looking flat and less vibrant than SDR. This is probably due to the tone mapping/gamut settings used to convert the HDR's rec. 2020 picture into rec. 709.
> 
> Could you let the firmware engineers know of the feedback above so that they can make adjustments?
> 
> Separately for Dolby Vision, the current settings work fine (I use Dolby Vision bright mode). For Dolby Vision, the colours are deep and the overall "HDR" effect (i.e. bright vs dark contrast) works better vs. the issue with standard HDR content as described above.


Hi, thanks for the feedback, our engineering team will look into this, thanks.


----------



## JackB

ChiqLaser,

Perhaps this would be a good place to ask. So many of the new UST laser projectors, particularly the less expensive ones like yours, do not offer the detailed picture adjustment tools like 2 or 10 point WB controls, CMS, etc. Why is this? Is it too expensive on the development side to create these tools? Does it take additional hardware? What is the problem? You have said that your company is one of the largest TV manufacturers in the world. Certainly the funds are there to do it.


----------



## CHiQLASER

Harm316 said:


> @CHiQLASER
> 
> When I look only I also see models like CHIQ D6U or X6U. But it looks from the outside the same product as B5U, with the same specs.
> Could you clearify the type model range for Home Theatre?
> 
> 
> Thank you for your fast and quick reply here online.


Hi, D6U/X6U are models developed for domestic market in China only with different hardware and software, they are not suitable for the overseas market. Please find the attached CHiQ home cinema product specification sheet with all models that are currently available for the overseas market, thanks.


----------



## CHiQLASER

Yido said:


> Just a thought @ChiQ... Why not post up here or maybe one of your distributors should do this on their websites... an FAQ with simple answers to help users (early adopters in most current cases) get the absolute best out of these machines...
> 
> It seems that this device is quite capable but instructions/support or guidance does seem to be lacking...
> 
> The comment above (along with dozens nmore in this thread shows that there maybbe a need for this or some better user manuals.
> 
> If you do this and allow users to utilize their devices to their maximum capability you are going to get better feedback and probably increased referrals and better sales.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Oh and if you want me to review a device I'm absolutely cool with you sending me one in the post.
> 
> (PM mentor poatal address)


Hi, thanks for the feedback, the in-depth instruction and FAQ will be available soon as suggested, thanks.


----------



## Harm316

CHiQLASER said:


> Hi, D6U/X6U are models developed for domestic market in China only with different hardware and software, they are not suitable for the overseas market. Please find the attached CHiQ home cinema product specification sheet with all models that are currently available for the overseas market, thanks.


Would it be possible to re-boot them with european firmware? And could you eleborate more on the differences on hardware between the regions. As i am curious what the reason is behind that.


Reason of my question: I am offered a D5U for testing, but i would like to see if i could get the european firmware on this.


----------



## CHiQLASER

Harm316 said:


> Would it be possible to re-boot them with european firmware? And could you eleborate more on the differences on hardware between the regions. As i am curious what the reason is behind that.
> 
> 
> Reason of my question: I am offered a D5U for testing, but i would like to see if i could get the european firmware on this.


Hi, for Chinese domestic market models, the software and product conformity is for domestic market in China only. Please be advised that overseas firmware can NOT be loaded and there will NOT be any product support/warranty to be offered for those product outside China. We would NOT recommend anyone to take those products for test/demo/personal use purpose unless they are based in China.


----------



## mba123

CHiQLASER said:


> Hi, it seems your FireTV stick is set to force HDR for all contents which caused the problem (basically, Amazon FireTV stick is applying Dolby Vision for incompatible contents). From FireTV stick setting menu, go to Settings>Display & Sound> Dynamic Range Settings> Select Adaptive, it will only show Dolby Vision when a Dolby Vision metadata is detected.


Theank you, that helps me.

Overall, great support from you.


----------



## 3sprit

JackB said:


> Kraine will eventually post his review.


 It will take a long time before the review, surely this projector is not a best buy.
I am already looking at the BenQ V6000/6100.


----------



## 3sprit

CHiQLASER said:


> Please find the attached CHiQ home cinema product specification sheet with all models that are currently available for the overseas market, thanks.


 The noise of a product must be measured at one meter (not two). 
The indications of the PDF are misleading for those who want to make a comparison with a competing product.
Provided that all measurements at two meters are correct, this means that all the values ​​must be increased by 6dB for a real comparison.
They are very noisy.
https://www.enoisecontrol.com/acoustic-terminology/doubling-distance-noise-reduction-decibel/


----------



## Daniel Huebel

Hello can someone tell me something about the sound quality of the built-in speakers? I don't think it's like a soundbar. But can you connect a Saundbar at the audio output ?

Gesendet von meinem ELE-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Yido

From what I have read it's very good and potentially better than most TV's but definitely not a soundbar.

If you want to connect a soundbar the integrated speaker becomes redundant.

Have a look on YouTube for reviews.


----------



## ac3knight

Hi Hao, I realised MEMC doesn't work on fire TV stick when it's in 4k mode (locked to 4k/60fps). However, MEMC does work when fire TV stick in 1080p (also locked to 60fps mode).

You can replicate the issue above in YouTube on the fire TV stick - please search for "24fps test 4k", play the test YouTube video clip, and turn MEMC on/off while comparing both 4k & 1080p modes on fire stick.

Strangely, MEMC works when I play 4k content on the projector itself via the Smart YouTube TV app installed on the Android 8.0 OS.

Conclusion - MEMC might not be working when the video source is external (e.g. fire TV connected via HDMI port) and the content is 4k.

Can the software engineers please look into the above? I'm on the latest beta firmware.

Thanks!


----------



## CHiQLASER

ac3knight said:


> Hi Hao, I realised MEMC doesn't work on fire TV stick when it's in 4k mode (locked to 4k/60fps). However, MEMC does work when fire TV stick in 1080p (also locked to 60fps mode).
> 
> You can replicate the issue above in YouTube on the fire TV stick - please search for "24fps test 4k", play the test YouTube video clip, and turn MEMC on/off while comparing both 4k & 1080p modes on fire stick.
> 
> Strangely, MEMC works when I play 4k content on the projector itself via the Smart YouTube TV app installed on the Android 8.0 OS.
> 
> Conclusion - MEMC might not be working when the video source is external (e.g. fire TV connected via HDMI port) and the content is 4k.
> 
> Can the software engineers please look into the above? I'm on the latest beta firmware.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, thanks for the feedback, we will run test and look into this issue.


----------



## CHiQLASER

JackB said:


> ChiqLaser,
> 
> Perhaps this would be a good place to ask. So many of the new UST laser projectors, particularly the less expensive ones like yours, do not offer the detailed picture adjustment tools like 2 or 10 point WB controls, CMS, etc. Why is this? Is it too expensive on the development side to create these tools? Does it take additional hardware? What is the problem? You have said that your company is one of the largest TV manufacturers in the world. Certainly the funds are there to do it.


Hi Jack,

Thanks for the question. Unlike some of our competitors who only offers limited picture adjustment options, our projectors does offer the detailed picture adjustments. 

Actually, we are offering two set of color management settings which give users more advanced control over the color. 

The two color management settings are TrueColor (RGBCMY) and the Color Temp setting.

The TrueColor setting can be found at: Settings > Picture > TrueColor. Under TrueColor, you can tune different color space including: Red, blue, green, yellow and purple, it also give you the option to adjust the brightness and skin tone.

The color temperature setting which you are using can be accessed when video files are played on the projector by pressing the Menu key and go to Scene Mode > My Mode > Picture > Color Temp. You can adjust three color gains from there including Red gain, green gain and Blue gain.

The TrueColor settings are managing the DLP chips and the Color Temp settings are managing the Mstar media decoding chips. They works in a similar way, but they are different.

Any changes made under the TrueColor settings will be applied to the DLP chips which means the changes will be applied to the projector as an universal adjustment in regardless of the selected display scene mode.

Changes made under the Color Temp settings only applied to the user defined scene mode and only available for access when you are playing a video files due to the fact that it is a setting from the Mstar media decoding chips instead of the underlying DLP chips.

So, basically, you may think them in this way, the TrueColor settings are hardware settings while the Color Temp settings are software adjustment.

Also, TrueColor settings allow you to set value for more detailed color space than color Temp settings.

You can use both settings together according to your preference to achieve the best possible image performance as desired.

Attached are some photos to demonstrate the picture management settings menu of the B5U projector, please have a look.


----------



## JackB

CHiQLASER said:


> Hi Jack,
> 
> Thanks for the question. Unlike some of our competitors who only offers limited picture adjustment options, our projectors does offer the detailed picture adjustments.
> 
> Actually, we are offering two set of color management settings which give users more advanced control over the color.
> 
> The two color management settings are TrueColor (RGBCMY) and the Color Temp setting.
> 
> The TrueColor setting can be found at: Settings > Picture > TrueColor. Under TrueColor, you can tune different color space including: Red, blue, green, yellow and purple, it also give you the option to adjust the brightness and skin tone.
> 
> The color temperature setting which you are using can be accessed when video files are played on the projector by pressing the Menu key and go to Scene Mode > My Mode > Picture > Color Temp. You can adjust three color gains from there including Red gain, green gain and Blue gain.
> 
> The TrueColor settings are managing the DLP chips and the Color Temp settings are managing the Mstar media decoding chips. They works in a similar way, but they are different.
> 
> Any changes made under the TrueColor settings will be applied to the DLP chips which means the changes will be applied to the projector as an universal adjustment in regardless of the selected display scene mode.
> 
> Changes made under the Color Temp settings only applied to the user defined scene mode and only available for access when you are playing a video files due to the fact that it is a setting from the Mstar media decoding chips instead of the underlying DLP chips.
> 
> So, basically, you may think them in this way, the TrueColor settings are hardware settings while the Color Temp settings are software adjustment.
> 
> Also, TrueColor settings allow you to set value for more detailed color space than color Temp settings.
> 
> You can use both settings together according to your preference to achieve the best possible image performance as desired.
> 
> Attached are some photos to demonstrate the picture management settings menu of the B5U projector, please have a look.


That's great. What about the ten or twenty point white balance?


----------



## Tomas Bielik

question regarding fans. Are they fixed speed or do they dynamically change the RPM based on temperature of the unit. I have noticed that they start full speed noise few seconds during the startup and then they go quieter.


----------



## CHiQLASER

Tomas Bielik said:


> question regarding fans. Are they fixed speed or do they dynamically change the RPM based on temperature of the unit. I have noticed that they start full speed noise few seconds during the startup and then they go quieter.


Hi Tomas,

When the projector starts up, the fans will run at full speed as you noticed, then, during normal operation, it will stay at a constant speed.


----------



## Techno-B5U

Hello,
is the new firmware for the B5U that should be available by the end of April already available?
Best regards


----------



## fatherdamo2

Well this is my N=1 findings, I took the risk....

After purchasing a cheap projector for my virtual Zwift cycling in the garage and using it for a few "film" nights indoors I found we all enjoyed the massive screen. I recently stumbled across 4k Laser UST projectors that could be used in daylight and spent many weeks accessing the pros and cons of replacing the TV in the living room with such a device.

Didn't want something I would have to use blackout blinds or wait until after dusk to use, something I could happily use throughout the day like a TV. It would be used with the Wii, the PS4 pro and Firestick 4k and BT Player.

Long story short, I've acquired a CHiq B5U 4K UST and also the CHiq S-FX series ALR 100" screen and am really impressed. From my research I did expect to be able to use it the day time but didn't expect the picture to be as good as it is with light flooding into my living room.

The only downside at the moment for me is the Dolby Vision being too dark. Need the ability to change the settings far more or just turn it off so I can fall back to 4k Ultra HD. To use DV at the moment I find you need it to be totally dark in the room. Watched some Mandalorian last night in DV and it was great. But I know I couldn't have watched it with normal room light levels, that's currently the issue with DV but I know that's being addressed in firmware but know its also a hardware limitation of the lumens of my system. 

Overall I wouldn't go back to a TV, yes it's early days but am blown away by the system, picture quality for TV, films and game play etc. This might be in the budget range for some but for me it's at my top end range and find it money well spent.


----------



## DanBa




----------



## kraine

I received a late model B5U yesterday. The designers worked well on the colorimetry and dynamics. The HDR rendering is now convincing. The full test will be released next week.


----------



## aerodynamics

Which firmware version is installed on the new model?


----------



## fatherdamo2

*Firmware ETA*

@CHiQLASER Do you have a revised date on when the new firmware may appear. Reading through the thread it was stated end of April, beginning of May, now we are a week in do we have a revised date?

Looking on the internet at passionhomecinema blog it appears he has received a new unit and has tried various beta firmwares in the past and I assume from his post the unit he has received has a different firmware for his forth coming review.


----------



## Daniel Huebel

No response from Chiq to a Ubdate? The online Ubdate function hasn't worked for days? As an owner of the device, I hope for a Ubdate. Dolby Vision and HDR are not to be used far too dark

Gesendet von meinem ELE-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mba123

Same here


----------



## aerodynamics

This was posted in Vincent's Youtube review of the A5U:


> Update 8 May 2020: ChiQ has sent word that Dolby Vision support will be removed via a firmware update soon at the request of Dolby Laboratories who thinks no projector can uphold the standards required for Dolby Vision.


----------



## mba123

This would be a pity.
If I understand correctly, dynamic metadata could be big advantage for device with limited capabilities like a projector.


----------



## aerodynamics

IMO, losing DV isn't a big deal as it made most things too dark, even in bright mode. What's worse is it forces every device capable of it into DV mode. If, for example, you wanted to use good ol' HDR (or even SDR), there's no way to turn it off. 

Also, all of my critical viewing is done thru a HTPC which uses madVR, probably better than anything at dynamic tone mapping.


----------



## Yido

Anyone know what the support is like if you have had issues with a ChiQ device?

I know there are UK based retailers but dont know of anyone who has specifically dealt with them for a return or warranty issue.

Seems their rep on here has given up...


----------



## aerodynamics

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-d...p/3104690-chiq-b5u-4k-ust-2.html#post59271484

Warranty should still be valid for owners outside the UK and the good news is they will pay for shipping.


----------



## Techno-B5U

Dear Benny,

Thanks for the message, the new firmware is scheduled to be released on 11/05/2020.

Please be free to contact.


----------



## Yido

Any news on this review....?



kraine said:


> I received a late model B5U yesterday. The designers worked well on the colorimetry and dynamics. The HDR rendering is now convincing. The full test will be released next week.


----------



## kraine

Next week.


----------



## fatherdamo2

Waiting patiently for that firmware update, guessing now Dolby have requested removal of the Dolby vision, it may add a delay to the pending firmware release.


----------



## Yido

Can @CHiQLASER or anyone who owns a B5U, can you confirm if the USB port(s) are powered while the unit is off?

I wanted to use the USB port to power the additional fans I plan to use to cool the device.

If they are dormant and power up with the projector then I'm all good.


----------



## aerodynamics

Techno-B5U said:


> Thanks for the message, the new firmware is scheduled to be released on 11/05/2020.


Is this May 11th or November 11th?


----------



## fatherdamo2

Yido said:


> Can @CHiQLASER or anyone who owns a B5U, can you confirm if the USB port(s) are powered while the unit is off?
> 
> I wanted to use the USB port to power the additional fans I plan to use to cool the device.
> 
> If they are dormant and power up with the projector then I'm all good.


Luckily I have a USB fan to hand.

Can confirm the one USB port powers down when I turn off the B5U with the remote. Fan stopped spinning! Sorry didn't test the other but can't see it being any different. 

I had to interrupt the other half's TV program to test before I thought about the other one, best I not interrupt twice in a night!!


----------



## fatherdamo2

On another note, I've posted this Youtube video 



 on how the combination of the CHiq B5U 4K UST with the CHiq S-FX series ALR 100" screen works during the daytime for me, just in case anyone else is thinking of replacing their living room TV with a similar system. 

Sorry about the bad focusing at the start and only afterwards did I spot in the footage that the picture is a little low on left upper. Someone probably knocked the cabinet… has taken 30 seconds to re-adjusted, perfect again!


----------



## Yido

Thanks @fatherdamo2, that is another tick in the box for the B5U for me.


----------



## kraine

The complete B5U test is online in French and English. Enjoy reading it.


https://www.passionhomecinema.fr/blog/index.php/13/05/2020/test-chiq-b5u-lavis-de-gregory/


----------



## Yido

Yeeaaayyy


----------



## Yido

75ms lag......

Well that means I am back to the drawing board....

Love the fact that the image is good enough to achieve a gold award, but that promised lag time of 40'ish ms was the key to this thing working for me and my family as a genuine TV replacement.

Gaming happens just as much as TV in our house... maybe 2 or 3 hours of each per day. All online shooter stuff so 75 ms simply wont do.

Such a shame.....

Thanks for the indepth review, this massively helps people like me with little knowledge make informed decisions.


----------



## ac3knight

Techno-B5U said:


> Dear Benny,
> 
> Thanks for the message, the new firmware is scheduled to be released on 11/05/2020.
> 
> Please be free to contact.


Anyone has a link to the new firmware?


----------



## Techno-B5U

Dear Benny,

Thanks for the message, the new firmware is almost ready, please allow a 
couple of days more. The update will be a OTA update which will be 
carried out on the projector when it is connected online.

I will email you again when the firmware update is ready.


This comes from the CHIQ Team  Not from me


----------



## Brajesh

@kraine, excellent review as usual. A minor correction on "4K HDR INDIAN MARKET CHiQ B5U". That's from Nepal (not Indian, rather Nepali market)--I should know, I'm originally from there .


----------



## aerodynamics

Yido said:


> 75ms lag......
> 
> Well that means I am back to the drawing board....
> 
> Love the fact that the image is good enough to achieve a gold award, but that promised lag time of 40'ish ms was the key to this thing working for me and my family as a genuine TV replacement.
> 
> Gaming happens just as much as TV in our house... maybe 2 or 3 hours of each per day. All online shooter stuff so 75 ms simply wont do.


FWIW I measured 54ms on my unit on a 4k signal. My measurements were done with a HDFury Diva with the B5U connected to a Pioneer recevier. Others have measured 45ms. It’s possible the newer firmware has added some lag.


----------



## ac3knight

Techno-B5U said:


> Dear Benny,
> 
> Thanks for the message, the new firmware is almost ready, please allow a
> couple of days more. The update will be a OTA update which will be
> carried out on the projector when it is connected online.
> 
> I will email you again when the firmware update is ready.
> 
> 
> This comes from the CHIQ Team /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif Not from me /forum/images/smilies/wink.gif


Great! OTA update is definitely more convenient


----------



## kraine

Brajesh said:


> @*kraine* , excellent review as usual. A minor correction on "4K HDR INDIAN MARKET CHiQ B5U". That's from Nepal (not Indian, rather Nepali market)--I should know, I'm originally from there .



It's rectified.


----------



## Yido

Thanks aerodynamics...

Be nice to hear from ChiQ about it.

Although in the review it was a similar lag time for both firmware versions tested...?

Any other early adopters able to comment on their devices real world results?

One other thing I was interested in was if I would be able to use this in a case with a glass top? Reason being that if the safety sensor detects the glass and there is no image projected, the lag time becomes irrelevant...!


----------



## fatherdamo2

Yido said:


> Thanks aerodynamics...
> 
> Be nice to hear from ChiQ about it.
> 
> Although in the review it was a similar lag time for both firmware versions tested...?
> 
> Any other early adopters able to comment on their devices real world results?
> 
> One other thing I was interested in was if I would be able to use this in a case with a glass top? Reason being that if the safety sensor detects the glass and there is no image projected, the lag time becomes irrelevant...!


Safety sensor can easily be turned on and off within the settings.


----------



## Tom Hall

Was looking to take the plunge and order one of these this weekend, however it seems like the prices have gone up at all UK retailers. :frown:

Can anyone comment on the chiq S-CK100 ALR Screen vs the S-FX100 Fresnel ALR Screen? Differences, which one is worth it etc.

Thanks.


----------



## fatherdamo2

Yep, prices went up for me too... was on the edge of ordering, left it one more day and it cost me an extra 5%. This was a month ago. My own fault for not ordering sooner and this was explained due to the next batch of stock cost a fortune for them to import due to the increase in shipping costs and no containers available plus the dollar exchange meant pricing had to go up immediately.

What swayed me towards the S-FX100 was that it was a fixed solid screen delivered and ready to hang. As long as I handled it with my white gloves there would be no issues and there hasn't been. It is a lovely screen and I feel it is worth every penny.

As I wanted to use a screen in normal day light the gain was also considered, so rightly or wrongly by me I went for the most gain. After speaking to personal projectors they confirmed it was the best combination they did for my envisaged usage.

I can't compare with the other screen but give one of the retailers a call or drop them an email, they are super helpful and will explain difference and give advice on what would be best for your setup.


----------



## johnkol

CHiQLASER said:


> Hi, distribution in north american market for our laser projectors is scheduled later this year. For now, we do not have distributors for laser display product in the states.


It has been three months since this statement, any updates on US distribution? Maybe even a target date?


----------



## Antony Arockia

CHiQLASER said:


> Hi, the current stable firmware version is 7.50013 as of today. New firmware is expected to be released by the end of April.


Hey ChiqLaser Team,

Can you confirm if Chiq B5U support HDR 10 and DOLBY VISION? There is nothing shown in the specs in your website. Can you explain that please? I saw few youtube videos and they say world's first DOLBY VISION UST projector. Can you clarify that please?

Thanks,
Antony


----------



## Yido

How does it work if I brought a ChiQ B5U because of the Dolby Vission.... and now it's been removed form the device through and OTA firmware update?


----------



## aerodynamics

Has your unit already received the update? If not, maybe disconnect it from the internet so it doesn’t update or download the beta version that’s linked somewhere in this thread.


----------



## Aurelien Gromy

How do you update the device ? It seems that here is an update avaible somewhere, but my projector says that the last update avaible is from Octobre 2019


----------



## fatherdamo2

We are all awaiting the update. October 19 is the latest one released to end users.

CHiQ has made some beta versions of the firmware available for a limited time to some via a URL (no longer working) or direct. Believe this was used in the Passion for Home Cinema review. There was promise of an update last week, but it appears to have been delayed. 

This may be down to the decision to remove the Dolby Vision and subsequent going through the approval process of the firmware release? 

Reference if you want to keep Dolby Vision, if this was your reason for purchase. It appears the update has to be manually instigated, therefore if you don't upgrade your firmware, I would imagine you can keep your Dolby Vision option. Just a guess and can see why some would be disappointed.

Personally, I can't wait to get rid of it, hence "patiently" waiting for this firmware!


----------



## Yido

Oh no, i havent even brought a PJ yet but I was musing about those who had and had done so on the back of advertisements stating DV capable....

It's a very bad PR move from where I am sitting undermines the rest of what they may have promised....

I have been waiting to buy my device until the very last minute as we are renovating....

This was way ahead of the other popular UST's until the 75ms lag figures and this DV issue....

Maybe I wait a little longer for the next iteration of the mud budget UST's.


----------



## CHiQLASER

Hi, 

Sorry for the delayed reply to comments on the forum recently as we are finalising our firmware update. 

Here are our comments to recently asked questions:

*Regarding DolbyVision: 
*
The initial batch of CHiQ B5U/A5U projectors employed the image processing solution which was inherited from our TV products which supported DolbyVision decoding. It has been found that the performance of DV on projectors could not meet the current standard of DolbyVision, in order to avoid disappointment and remain compliant with DolbyVision standard; the DolbyVision decoding will be stopped in the next firmware update.

*Regarding firmware update:
*
The next firmware update will be released by the end of this week. The new firmware update will be an OTA (over the air) update. When the projector is connected online, the firmware update can be done from the projector’s user interface, users' permission is required in order to carry out the update. An announcement will be put on the forum when the update is ready.

The firmware update will bring the following improvements:

A.	A new designed user’s interface.
B.	HDR performance improved.
C.	Re-configured picture quality.

For customer who has installed the beta version (V7.60012) firmware, the OTA update won’t be available. If your projector is running on the beta firmware, please contact us for a dedicated update instruction.

Again, sorry for the delayed replied.


----------



## Techno-B5U

Hello,


i have the (V7.60012) on my B5U


Can You Send me the Instruction und Download link ?



Thank You 









CHiQLASER said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry for the delayed reply to comments on the forum recently as we are finalising our firmware update.
> 
> Here are our comments to recently asked questions:
> 
> *Regarding DolbyVision:
> *
> The initial batch of CHiQ B5U/A5U projectors employed the image processing solution which was inherited from our TV products which supported DolbyVision decoding. It has been found that the performance of DV on projectors could not meet the current standard of DolbyVision, in order to avoid disappointment and remain compliant with DolbyVision standard; the DolbyVision decoding will be stopped in the next firmware update.
> 
> *Regarding firmware update:
> *
> The next firmware update will be released by the end of this week. The new firmware update will be an OTA (over the air) update. When the projector is connected online, the firmware update can be done from the projector’s user interface, users' permission is required in order to carry out the update. An announcement will be put on the forum when the update is ready.
> 
> The firmware update will bring the following improvements:
> 
> A. A new designed user’s interface.
> B. HDR performance improved.
> C. Re-configured picture quality.
> 
> For customer who has installed the beta version (V7.60012) firmware, the OTA update won’t be available. If your projector is running on the beta firmware, please contact us for a dedicated update instruction.
> 
> Again, sorry for the delayed replied.


----------



## gdanny9999

I'm thinking to buy it too. Anyone can confirm that PS4 or Geforce Now games have minimal input lag? I'm planning to play single player.


----------



## ac3knight

I'm also on the beta 7.60012 firmware. Does someone have instructions on how I can update to the latest official version?


----------



## Yido

The more and more I sit here and think about this, the more I think I am making compromises to try and justify a projector, especially this B5U.

My finger has hovered over the purchase button dozens of times and for one reason or another I have held back. I am now thinking this was the right move..... for now.

I have been looking at the £2.5k bracket and what I can get from a more traditional set up that will perfectly suit my needs and have no other compromise than the huge 100"+ viewing experience.

85" flat screens are available in this range and will still be a huge step up in tech, size, quality etc from my current 55 inch display.

No expensive ALR screen to reap the true benefits from the UST technology, no lag issues, perfect upscaling, no need to condition my room for ambient light.... the list goes on.

I've already invested a few quid in the crdenza, a cooling system, a smoothed and finished PJ wall but I still cant get past the fact I am still making compromises.....

So, while it's been a ride I think, for the time being, until this UST tech can do what i need without as many compromises can someone point me in the direction of the £2.5k 85" panel forum please....


----------



## aerodynamics

Have you considered the Epson LS500? It has the fastest input lag time out of all 4k UST projectors. The cost is not much more than B5U and despite all the talk about the throw distance, I did some research and according to Epson's projector calculator, the distance from screen to lens is approximately 63cm for a 100" screen which is not that much further than the B5U. For a 120" screen you're looking at 74cm. 

https://support.epson-europe.com/TDS/#/


----------



## ac3knight

Anyone knows how to update the firmware from the beta version? No reply from Chiq yet


----------



## paddy56

Hi there,
Regarding the new firmware, here is the answer I got from Hao today :
"Thanks for the message.
I am sorry to tell that the firmware update is postponed again. During the final test before publish, bugs has been found in the firmware, Changhong is working on the fix. We are pushing them on a daily bases as the firmware has been delayed several time already, once I have any news here, I will inform you right away."

I'll keep you posted if I get any update but it looks like we're going to have to be patient...


----------



## PersonalProjector

Yido said:


> The more and more I sit here and think about this, the more I think I am making compromises to try and justify a projector, especially this B5U.
> 
> My finger has hovered over the purchase button dozens of times and for one reason or another I have held back. I am now thinking this was the right move..... for now.
> 
> I have been looking at the £2.5k bracket and what I can get from a more traditional set up that will perfectly suit my needs and have no other compromise than the huge 100"+ viewing experience.
> 
> 85" flat screens are available in this range and will still be a huge step up in tech, size, quality etc from my current 55 inch display.
> 
> No expensive ALR screen to reap the true benefits from the UST technology, no lag issues, perfect upscaling, no need to condition my room for ambient light.... the list goes on.
> 
> I've already invested a few quid in the crdenza, a cooling system, a smoothed and finished PJ wall but I still cant get past the fact I am still making compromises.....
> 
> So, while it's been a ride I think, for the time being, until this UST tech can do what i need without as many compromises can someone point me in the direction of the £2.5k 85" panel forum please....


Here are a few reasons why a projector like the Chiq B5U projector still can have the advantage over buying a large TV:-

1. Image Size - The main advantage of course in viewing 4k content on a 4k projector as opposed to a 4k TV is the supersized ultra lifelike, immersive images blown up to a huge cinema size as it was intended to be ie up to 100" / 120" 

Projectors are generally designed to work at much larger sizes. Indeed the B5U smallest recommended size is only 80"and goes up to 120" so far larger than any reasonably priced TV

2. Price - once you start going over 85" on 4K high end TVs costs start to climb dramatically from £2200 for a Sony Bravia TV to around £12,000 for a 98" screen and best not to even go there for the 120" versions of these.

Also you will need to consider the cost of installation of the TV or Non UST projector which can mount up to more than the perceived savings on a TV (see below). 

UST projectors still really come into their own at cinema sizes.

3. Profile and Weight - At 85kg (185 lbs) for an 85" TV its going to need a pretty strong wall / brackets and proper installation to ensure it doesnt drop off your wall. 

The 100" ALR projection screen will however only weigh 9kgs (19lbs) and more importantly be much much thinner as it doesnt have the speakers inside it so its almost totally flush to the wall. 

4. Screens - if buying an ALR screen then there is no issue watching the higher lumen UST models like the B5U in daylight as a few videos have shown on this forum.

5. Input lag - there have been a few people comment that they have not had any real world issues with input lag with the Chiq B5U. Whilsts its not going to be as fast as the fastest gaming projectors on the market, the B5U has one of the better ones of all the UST models rather than standard models.

5. Installation
As you can imagine with the extra size and weight of a bigger TV it requires much more thought for installation than a UST projector that just sits on a cabinet with a lightweight screen that just simply hangs on the wall. DIY installation is far quicker and easier with a projector than a big heavy TV. 

We recently did one professional large TV panel installation that took 14 hours in total to move all the cables, electrics, and networks (to ensure it was high speed) and to re-enforce the stud walls to ensure the TV and speakers could hang on the wall without falling off. 

This of course is the same with a non UST projector where cables have to go into the middle of the ceiling usually, mounts installed, cables hidden and voids made to fit all the cabling followed by replastering and redocorating. 

CONCLUSION
With UST you just dont get all this hassle. Its quick, simple and easy. With ALR screens, projectors are now viewable in daylight too at a much more affordable price than they ever were. You get the full immersive cinema experience that you might not get on the 85" or lower TV models so overall price and performance at a decent size is still the best option over the large TVs.


----------



## Rob Thompson

Hi @CHiQLASER,

Please can your technical team and the company strongly reconsider adding Keystone correction in via a firmware update. Think about the people who not only want to use this as a replacement to their TV setup, but also on beautiful nights, take it to a friends or have it outside to project onto an outside wall, not for the outstanding quality but just to have the experience/moment and those walls will not be completely flat, so the image will be all over the place.

Please re-consider.

I'm fairly new to projectors, so if there is something I have overlooked and my suggestions would not work regardless of keystone correction, please let me know.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## jambanja

The newly released Fengmi Cinema pro 4k beats this to the pulp.


----------



## JackB

jambanja said:


> The newly released Fengmi Cinema pro 4k beats this to the pulp.


Says who? In what way?


----------



## Yido

I too am intrigued...


----------



## jambanja

I have compared the specs. But I am not allowed to put links here.


----------



## JackB

jambanja said:


> I have compared the specs. But I am not allowed to put links here.


Then perhaps you could describe the basis of your comments.


----------



## kraine

It already has no image interpolation (the new Fengmi), it is not available and so I don't see how jambaja could have made any comparison between the 2 (CHiQ B5U and FENGMI WEMAX PRO). His claim is completely unfounded.


----------



## fatherdamo2

I should hope that any machine released afterwards will push the envelope and improve the whole UST Eco system. This isn't always the case, and the lack of image interpolation would be a no go for me. This is something I use on the low setting for all 4k 24p films I watch. 

As with all the technology I buy, I know my hardware will be superseded either the next day, month or next year. You've got to jump in sometimes or you'll never jump! My purchases are made with this in mind, and the CHiQ B5U has everything I want for now and for the next few years. The prices means I won't be upgrading every year and will enjoy what I have and enjoy reading about the latest hardware gear that comes out.

I could make a shortlist of things I'd like to see improved, but even if these were done I wouldn't go out and replace. I'm still amazed at the picture quality, especially in normal day light and the wow factor watching movies and TV shows in the evening. Matrix 4KUltraHD was amazing this weekend and the SpaceX Youtube broadcast of the recent Dragon 9 mission, when they zoomed out before docking. On my old 1080p TV, the capsule would have been a few pixels against the earth backdrop, but on the 100inch screen, the depth and scale of where they were was brought into my living room!


----------



## DunMunro

Another review:


----------



## ac3knight

paddy56 said:


> Hi there,
> Regarding the new firmware, here is the answer I got from Hao today :
> "Thanks for the message.
> I am sorry to tell that the firmware update is postponed again. During the final test before publish, bugs has been found in the firmware, Changhong is working on the fix. We are pushing them on a daily bases as the firmware has been delayed several time already, once I have any news here, I will inform you right away."
> 
> I'll keep you posted if I get any update but it looks like we're going to have to be patient...


Any update on firmware availability? Sooner Dolby Vision is removed the better... Otherwise content on Netflix, Disney+, etc all looks too dark.


----------



## Tomas Bielik

I am also waiting for the update since it was promised in early April


----------



## Tomas Bielik

anyone with this projector together with Telon screen? If yes, What is your experience of this combo?


----------



## leomanc

Tomas Bielik said:


> I am also waiting for the update since it was promised in early April


I've a Telon 120 arrived 4 months ago from China still packed (hope no wrinkles) and yesterday arrived chiq b5u but it will take a lot for mounting all i'm convincing my wife  ASAP i'll let you know my impresions.


----------



## Techno-B5U

No update yet?


----------



## Tomas Bielik

Techno-B5U said:


> No update yet?


I just got the update prompt today.


----------



## aerodynamics

I’m getting a message “upgrade package download failed.” Is there a direct link available to download onto a USB flash drive?


----------



## fatherdamo2

*New Firmware Installed*

Whoop whoop, DV forced 'on' has gone, well it's totally gone... I can now watch some movies from the Disney site! Finally Mandalorian isn't too dark 

Updated without issue last night, it did several power cycles, just a case of being patient, probably took approx 10 minutes in total.

Other thing I've noticed is I can no longer control my HDMI(ARC) connected system volume via the B5U remote. Might need to dig into the menus and see if anything has been turned off with update. I did had a quick glance and didn't find anything obvious.

Otherwise than this little issue above, I'm happy.


----------



## mba123

aerodynamics said:


> I’m getting a message “upgrade package download failed.” Is there a direct link available to download onto a USB flash drive?


I get the same message.

PS: I have installed the beta firmware from the link inside this forum.


----------



## Techno-B5U

I get the same message.

I have installed the beta firmware to.


Hao, have you a Link?


----------



## aerodynamics

I am also on the beta version. I reset the unit to factory settings and tried again. It seemed to go through the initial steps and said "Press ok to download in the background." Nothing happened after 45 minutes so I tried again and now I'm getting the same message "upgrade download package failed."


----------



## Cody7k

Quick check what is the input lag for B5U? Some say 40 and one of the above video say 70 plus.

For both 4k and FHD.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## aerodynamics

CHiQLASER said:


> Hi, if you want to roll back to the current stable version firmware (V7.50019), you can download the firmware package from http://changhong.co.uk/download/upgrade_ZLS82Gi2LZ_V7.50019.zip , the firmware update instruction is included in the zipped package, thanks.


Does anyone still have this file available to upload somewhere? For those of us on beta firmware, I believe the new update will work if we roll back to the last stable version first. Unfortunately that link no longer works.


----------



## CHiQLASER

aerodynamics said:


> Does anyone still have this file available to upload somewhere? For those of us on beta firmware, I believe the new update will work if we roll back to the last stable version first. Unfortunately that link no longer works.


Hi, for projectors that are running the beta version firmware, they need to be rolled back on the stable version firmware first before proceeding on the firmware update. For security concerns, we have deactivated the direct download link for the firmware, please send us a private message for the firmware rollback solution.


----------



## Biosphere44

Hello , i installed the update but the gamma is still setting to dynamic . Setting to natural doesn t stay when you are switching off . Is there a trick to regulate it , please ?


----------



## Hervé Pernet

CHiQLASER said:


> Hi, for projectors that are running the beta version firmware, they need to be rolled back on the stable version firmware first before proceeding on the firmware update. For security concerns, we have deactivated the direct download link for the firmware, please send us a private message for the firmware rollback solution.


Hi Chiqlaser,
As I don't have enough post to directly contact you by PM, may I ask you to send me the link or the file for the rollback solution?
Thanks in advance


----------



## CHiQLASER

Hervé Pernet said:


> Hi Chiqlaser,
> As I don't have enough post to directly contact you by PM, may I ask you to send me the link or the file for the rollback solution?
> Thanks in advance


Hi, for security concerns, all firmware upgrade are now published by OTA (over the air). In case a previous firmware copy is required, please contact us by email: [email protected], we will send the firmware rollback instruction in reply, thanks.


----------



## Cody7k

How do I get to the update screen? Once start it shows the Chiq logo then go direct to TV/app mode with YouTube Netflix some news all there


----------



## mba123

CHiQLASER said:


> Hi, for security concerns, all firmware upgrade are now published by OTA (over the air). In case a previous firmware copy is required, please contact us by email: [email protected], we will send the firmware rollback instruction in reply, thanks.


Thank you very much.
Now I could update to the new firmware.

Dark scenes looks much better with new firmware (compared to the Dolby Vision version with the old firmware).


----------



## Biosphere44

But it s still blocked in gamma dynamic !!!!!!


----------



## Cody7k

I am stuck with 7.50013 and no idea how to update. Any help?
When I long press the home button nothing happens and it start up with the TV app page


----------



## mba123

Cody7k said:


> I am stuck with 7.50013 and no idea how to update. Any help?
> When I long press the home button nothing happens and it start up with the TV app page


The home button has to be pressed shortly. But probably you have tried this, too?


----------



## Cody7k

Yes when I short press it's goes to the TV app page or if I am there it with go all.the way up to the top of the page where the search logo next to the weather info is at


----------



## Hervé Pernet

Cody7k said:


> Yes when I short press it's goes to the TV app page or if I am there it with go all.the way up to the top of the page where the search logo next to the weather info is at



I don't know if it can help you but I also struggled to roll back to the latest stable firmware.

What finally worked was to use the physical button on the unit (held 10 seconds until the fans started)

Hope it will help


----------



## mba123

Cody7k said:


> Yes when I short press it's goes to the TV app page or if I am there it with go all.the way up to the top of the page where the search logo next to the weather info is at


What happens, if you disconnect any external devices?


----------



## aerodynamics

Cody7k said:


> I am stuck with 7.50013 and no idea how to update. Any help?
> When I long press the home button nothing happens and it start up with the TV app page



I believe 7.50013 is the beta version. The auto update doesn't work with that version. You need to email ChiQ and have them send you version 7.50019 so you can roll back before updating to the latest version.


----------



## Cody7k

Ah I got the update from my local reseller to update to 7.60032 now I lost the TV app but the projector is now more responsive and refresh rate seems better (base on experience).

Thanks for all those who tried to help. That being said my version still doesn't have OTA update.


----------



## aerodynamics

Two glaring issues with the new firmware:

1) Booting up the projector still doesn't remember the previous gamma mode (this is an issue on previous versions also)
2) Booting up the projector no longer remembers the previous source input. It boots straight to the home page. I don't remember if there was a setting in the previous menu design to enable this. If there is, I can't find it anywhere in the new menu.

I haven't had a chance to see if the picture controls in the new firmware works better than before but these are the two issues that stand out.


----------



## Daniel Huebel

I see exactly the same! Completely bad ubdate and looks like a Nintendo game! And no more ota ubdate possible. The not immediately displayed the last selected input is the worst. This also shows that they have no idea how such a thing really works.

Gesendet von meinem SM-T720 mit Tapatalk


----------



## aerodynamics

Yes, I'm really surprised they didn't catch it during testing since it's the first thing you see when the projector is turned on. I'm almost considering rolling back to the previous version.


----------



## robp4p

@aerodynamics I'm really struggling with the inability to boot up into a particular input as well. Prior to V7.60032 this was possible.

Changhong/Chiq - Please fix this simple issue! I do not want to have to manually select an input every time I turn on the projector!!!


----------



## rc578

Coopzor said:


> Why is not everyone talking about this projector? It seems to be way better then the xiaomi projector?





juic-E-juice said:


> Likely because it is a no-name and will lack proper support?


 Just started researching UST projectors but Xiaomi aficionado saying CHiQ is a no-name struck me as funny and ironic since I've never heard of either and both brands are no-name to me (and vast majority of Americans).


----------



## Tom Hall

Looking at ordering one of these any day now. Everyone still happy with their purchase? No glaring flaws I should be aware of?

Thanks

Tom.


----------



## Cody7k

Tom Hall said:


> Looking at ordering one of these any day now. Everyone still happy with their purchase? No glaring flaws I should be aware of?
> 
> 
> Nothing major just inconvenience after the last updated you have to keep selecting the source after every start up.
> 
> 
> The projector is great for it price point but I felt a built in keystone would help a lot.
> 
> Picture quality is not perfect but great.
> Is not true 4k so if you are planning to go 4k I suggest spending much more but for general public it won't be noticeable.
> 
> Adjustment in terms of colour is basic but will do. Even when the time-lag is one of the better ones for a projector at this price point I won't be play competitive gaming with it.
> 
> 
> But for the price and feature is a great projector when compared to more mainstream Fengmi or Xiaomi at this price point which cost slightly more and usually without warranty.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tom.


----------



## robp4p

update: I'm really pleased someone out there at Chiq is listening and fixed the input memory issue. With latest update (7.6.40) I'm a happy customer again. Image quality has always been great, usability is back.


@Tom Hall As Cody said, I would hold off on any purchase until the input selection bug is fixed. It may seem small, but for most of us who do not want to use a remote for a device that only needs an on/off switch, it is beyond frustrating. Couple that with the radio silence from the manufacturer on a fix, and the more expensive western alternatives are proving their value. I've advised several clients to spend a bit more on supported products starting with a capital O, and they are much happier.


----------



## fatherdamo2

Yes I'm still happy, even with the update. Do find that if I turn on my BT box, it automatically fires up the projector and selects the correct input. Do find though I have to now manually turn on my Philips soundbar. If I turn on the projector first, then I have to hit the one button one the projector remote to engage the input.

The firmware update was annoying when your use to one way of powering everything up and now have to find a new way. I'm now use to it, just some more buttons to press. Wasn't the best update, but at least it didn't brick the device! Given a choice of old firmware and the Dolby vision and new firmware and some extra button presses and being able to watch stuff on Disney+ now, myself I'm going for the latest firmware.

Three months later, I'm still loving the big screen and quality. Building up my collection of Blueray HD and 4K titles. This gets the best out of it. I wouldn't go back.


----------



## ander77

I am tempted to replace ACER VL7860 with a UST laser projector. The reason is to have a simpler installation and get a few extra inches of screen size. Will a UST projector and technical screen provide an image similar to that of ACER?


----------



## Azzazzo

Hi all, I was looking at buying one of these, but if there's no keystone correction, how do you get a square image on the screen?? Am I missing something? Thanks


----------



## fatherdamo2

Hi Azzazzo,

Correct there is no keystone correction. From my own experience and from my limited knowledge of owning a UST a hard screen is recommended. You should ensure this screen is mounted on your wall as perfectly as possible, both height wise and level/vertically. You then have to adjust the the device by moving it backwards and forwards to fill your screen with final adjustments made with the screw threaded feet at the bottom front. A lot of measuring at the start but I did this over a few hours, measuring, drilling, mounting screen and have for me a perfect projection, all parts of the screen field with a undistorted image.

You can select the test card image, useful for mounting your screen and when using the focusing. There are plenty of discussions about the lack of keystone, one being you are making up for a poorly mounted display or a warped display. If your screen is set up correctly and good, then I have found Keystone is not required.


----------



## fatherdamo2

New firmware has just popped up on display, 7.6.0040. Installation took a few minutes, appears to be back to the old GUI, less fancy graphics.

I'm still having an issue where by the DLP turns off my arc connected soundbar but doesn't turn it back on again when powered up. This did work under 7.50019

So my workaround is that I've set the DLP not to turn off my soundbar on powering down, one of the four menu choices under System Settings, HDMI CEC ON/OFF (Peripheral off by projector - disabled)

Not tested anything else yet.
----------------------------------------------*--UPDATE-*-----------------------------------------------------

@CHiQLASER Maybe you could comment on the return of *DOLBY VISION *with this fimrware 'update' ? 

This now makes films that have the DV logo unwatchable IMO. Maybe you could have informed us before pushing out this new firmware, time to bin the Disney channel as every film I want to watch appears to be in DV.


----------



## yltan

Is the latest firmware revert the boot up to HDMI input or default home screen?


----------



## cstan

yltan said:


> Is the latest firmware revert the boot up to HDMI input or default home screen?


Reverts to last used input source.


----------



## aerodynamics

Looks like a B6U is on the way:








Online-Shop -


Online-Shop -



www.heimkinoraum.de












Changhong | B6U UST LaserTV


Alles und viel mehr Der B6U von Changhong ist unser Komplettpaket. Doch neben allen Funktionen, die wir von einem LaserTV erwarten, bringt der B6U noch einiges mehr auf dein Lowboard! Wie sein kleiner Bruder auch, bringt der B6U...




shop.any-media.de


----------



## fatherdamo2

Another upgrade has just popped up:

New Version detected V7.6.0041
New Upgrade available
[System]
1. A new user interface
2. HDR performance improved
3. Picture quality re-configured
4.Remove away Dolby Vision

Well I'm taking the plunge, will report back if I find anything very bad with this update


----------



## robp4p

so far all good with .41 update... input selection is retained, can't comment on DV but all my media looks as good as before. Seems a little faster to boot up, as that was slowed down in previous update.


----------



## Johseph

CHiQLASER said:


> *Comments on customer review video*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, thanks for the review, it is great. In below are some comments from us regarding some points you mentioned in the review.
> 
> Regarding the TV Manager.
> 
> B5U's operation system is a customized Android 8.0 system. There is no pre-installed Apps or App Store.
> 
> The TV manager is developed by CHiQ, the purpose of the TV manager to monitor the operation status of any installed Android apps (since the system is an Android based system which means the user can install apps with APK files). We do not recommend customers to install any 3rd party apps on the projector for security and compatibility concerns, however, if the user prefer to install any apps at their own choice, the TV manger is there to monitor the running of those apps to make sure they does not cause any harm to the system performance and stability.
> 
> Also, the TV manager leaves space for future firmware update, it is possible that we will need to add extra functions to the projector operation system according to feedbacks from users, in such case, the TV manager can act as the interface for future function enhancement and an extra feature management tool.
> 
> For now, if the user did not install any 3rd party apps, they can simply ignore the TV manager.
> 
> The memory optimiser is for system cache clean up, again, if there no third party apps installed, it can be ignored.
> 
> Regarding the picture controls, there are two color management settings which can be found on the projector. TrueColor (RGBCMY as you mentioned) and the Color Temp setting.
> 
> The TrueColor setting can be found at: Settings > Picture > TrueColor. Under TrueColor, you can tune different color space including: Red, blue, green, yellow and purple, it also give you the option to adjust the brightness and skin tone.
> 
> The color temperature setting can be accessed when video files are played on the projector by pressing the Menu key and go to Scene Mode > My Mode > Picture > Color Temp. You can adjust three color gains from there including Red gain, green gain and Blue gain.
> 
> The TrueColor settings are managing the DLP chips and the Color Temp settings are managing the Mstar media decoding chips. They works in a similar way, but they are different.
> 
> Any changes made under the TrueColor settings will be applied to the DLP chips which means the changes will be applied to the projector as an universal adjustment in regardless of the selected display scene mode.
> 
> Changes made under the Color Temp settings only applied to the user defined scene mode and only available for access when you are playing a video files due to the fact that it is a setting from the Mstar media decoding chips instead of the underlying DLP chips.
> 
> So, basically, you may think them in this way, the TrueColor settings are hardware settings while the Color Temp settings are software adjustment.
> 
> Also, TrueColor settings allow you to set value for more detailed color space than color Temp settings.
> 
> You can use both settings together according to your preference to achieve the best possible image performance as desired.
> 
> Regarding the input lug, B5U has a short input lag thanks for its higher hardware specifications when compared with other competitor products in the current market. For the TV system, B5U use the Mstar 848 quad core chipset which contains 2*A73, 2*A53 processor. For GPU, B5U use the Mali-G51 dual core solution, those specifications are in the high end for projectors in today's market which offers fast signal decoding and processing. In terms of memory, there are 3GB ram with 64GB EMMC storage on board which allow the whole systems runs fast. If you compare B5U with Xiaomi/Fengmi, they are using Amlogic chipset with 4*A53 core, 2GB ram with 16GB storage. All those high end hardware specifications for B5U allow it to outperform its competitor in terms of system performance, the low input-lag is one good example.
> 
> Also, when playing video games, the best input lag performance can be achieved by Select Game model from the pre-set scene model. (Press Menu key, go to Scene Model, select Game when the game console is connected).
> 
> Regarding the brightness, at Changhong, we never overstated the product specifications including the brightness. B5U has a rated brightness of 1900 lumens. From what we tested and the feedbacks we have from other customers, B5U is actually brighter than some of other competitor models who claimed a much higher brightness.
> 
> Again, thanks for the review, we hope you enjoy the projector.


Which is which? Am seeing people saying 1900 lumens here like you've written while some saying it's 1900 ANSI lumens. How comes this projector is said to be brighter than Xiaomi mijia 4K which is rated 7000 lumens . How can a 1900 lumens be brighter than 7000 lumens.
There is a big difference between ANSI lumens and lumens.


----------



## Johseph

aerodynamics said:


> Looks like a B6U is on the way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Online-Shop -
> 
> 
> Online-Shop -
> 
> 
> 
> www.heimkinoraum.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changhong | B6U UST LaserTV
> 
> 
> Alles und viel mehr Der B6U von Changhong ist unser Komplettpaket. Doch neben allen Funktionen, die wir von einem LaserTV erwarten, bringt der B6U noch einiges mehr auf dein Lowboard! Wie sein kleiner Bruder auch, bringt der B6U...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.any-media.de


But haven't seen it this anywhere apart from this website


----------



## Azzazzo

I'm about to drop the cash on this. I'm already over what I wanted to pay so 2k is my limit. I need UST cos of the room and I think this looks to be the best in the price range? Is there any reason I shouldn't??


----------



## robp4p

Azzazzo said:


> I'm about to drop the cash on this. I'm already over what I wanted to pay so 2k is my limit. I need UST cos of the room and I think this looks to be the best in the price range? Is there any reason I shouldn't??


I was in the same boat... I'm happy with my purchase for the price compared to everything else out there


----------



## Azzazzo

robp4p said:


> I was in the same boat... I'm happy with my purchase for the price compared to everything else out there


I went for it. I'm projecting onto a brand new flat wall (perfectionist plasterer), what paint should I use? Dulux interior flat matte? It's a dull room, wall never gets direct sunlight. 100" screen


----------



## Azzazzo

It arrived, I'm really impressed! Fast, quiet, looks great using the settings from Test CHiQ B5U : l’avis de Grégory – – Le Blog de PHC –

But... I plugged a 4k firestick in and Netflix will not play in 4k. Any ideas?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Azzazzo said:


> It arrived, I'm really impressed! Fast, quiet, looks great using the settings from Test CHiQ B5U : l’avis de Grégory – – Le Blog de PHC –
> 
> But... I plugged a 4k firestick in and Netflix will not play in 4k. Any ideas?


Change EDID for HDMI input from 1.4 to 2.0


----------



## Azzazzo

Casey_Bryson said:


> Change EDID for HDMI input from 1.4 to 2.0


Oh you absolute star!! Thank you very much!!


----------



## robp4p

Azzazzo said:


> I went for it. I'm projecting onto a brand new flat wall (perfectionist plasterer), what paint should I use? Dulux interior flat matte? It's a dull room, wall never gets direct sunlight. 100" screen


I'd be careful using a UST on a wall - even the slightest imperfections will really show up. Sorry I can't really comment on paint choice, but any reason not to use a cheap non-ALR framed screen to make sure things really are flat? Or reconsider the Chiq ALR screen from personal projector - its a steal for what it _ahem_ really is.


----------



## Azzazzo

robp4p said:


> I'd be careful using a UST on a wall - even the slightest imperfections will really show up. Sorry I can't really comment on paint choice, but any reason not to use a cheap non-ALR framed screen to make sure things really are flat? Or reconsider the Chiq ALR screen from personal projector - its a steal for what it _ahem_ really is.


Just fired it up on a freshly plastered, newly built wall. Matt white paint. Looks pretty damn good to me, there's a slight wobble along the top and I will get a screen after Christmas but to be honest... Really impressed! (Roof slopes down right to left!) Also I've not set it up yet, it's just plonked on the box it came in whilst I decorate


----------



## fatherdamo2

messed up my quote reply! - Can't delete this!


----------



## fatherdamo2

Looking really good, hope you enjoy it half as much as I still do with mine.

Reference a screen, reason I got mine is because I wanted the same great picture without the room being dark, basically to replace the TV. Did spend another £1000 on a great screen, Yes half the price of the UST, but wanted a hard screen, went for the S-FX Fresnel ALR 100" screen and have never regretted it...


----------



## Azzazzo

The coaxial digital out, whats the difference between this and hdmi arc? I've got audio sync issues on arc but noticed the offset option for coaxial. 

Will instill get Dolby etc on coaxial digital out? And... What bloody cable do I need?


----------



## Azzazzo

Ok, whose idea was it to not put software keystone correction in the b5u? It's absolutely INFURIATING. WHY??


----------



## Mix1987

Firmware is still stuck in 7.50019. It says my firmware is the latest when I clicked on check upgrade. How did you guys manage to update your sets? I'm based in Singapore and got one from my local dealer. Any help appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## fatherdamo2

Mix1987 said:


> Firmware is still stuck in 7.50019. It says my firmware is the latest when I clicked on check upgrade. How did you guys manage to update your sets? I'm based in Singapore and got one from my local dealer. Any help appreciated. Thanks.


It just pops up when its ready. Never had to do it via the checking route, had a months of doing that and gave up. Hopefully when it's been online for a week it will eventually pop up and ask if it can do the upgrade.

Also you could always drop the chiq rep on this forum thread a message, they may be able to advise.


----------



## Mix1987

Thanks for the reply fatherdamo.

Seeing as the rep hasn’t been active for 5 months, I guess my next best option will be to wait for the update to pop up.


----------



## fatherdamo2

I guess he's moved on to the latest thing! Have you tired contacting the email address: [email protected] 

Other than that, it will be a case of waiting, though I'm sure you should have some success direct from the manufacture.


----------



## Kezane

Hi! Got this projector couple of months back. Anybody having screen flickering issue? Only had this issue recently


----------



## Is4x

[U][LEFT][B][SIZE=16px][FONT=helvetica neue][COLOR=rgb(49, 130, 233)]CHiQLASER[/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE][/B][/LEFT][/U]​*Hello, can you tell me please about the difference between B5U and D5U projectors, I can't find any information. Thank you in advance. *


----------



## fatherdamo2

Another upgrade has just popped up:

New Version detected V7.6.0057

I believe it's now killed my MEMC. There is no noticeable difference running through the MEMC low medium & high options. Have tried this both on Amazon prime streaming at 60fps and also my interstellar 4k UHB disc at 24FPS. It appears for me that MEMC no longer works with this update, be warned about accepting the update.

MEMC works with USB P24 films
MEMC not working via Sony X800M2 player with 4K P24 (interstellar) or P601080 upscaled films.

*Edit -update 12/12/2020*

Strange thing was last night while watching the Hobbit P60 1080 upscaled from X800M 2, memc wasn't working. I paused half way through as got interrupted and x800M2 turned went into standby after 5-10 minutes. Powering back up again to continue playing, this time MEMC started working. Couldn't be the power cycle as x800M2 is powered on and off every time, maybe the automatic entry into standby. Very strange. Will experiment more, haven't tried Prime Stream... but for now it looks like MEMC is now working via USB and Sony player.

Notable mention for Changhong customer service, replied via email within 24hours with support, provided myself with rollback firmware if required and would work with me to investigate this.


----------



## Biggiz

CHiQLASER said:


> Hi, to Power On the projector by pressing Home Button on FireTV, first, please make sure the FireTV Stick is powered from wall plug instead of the USB ports on the projector, then please check and confirm the following settings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Projector. Go to Settings>System>HDMI CEC Settings>Turn On All Options.
> On FireTV. Go to Settings>Equipment Control>Manage Equipment>Advanced Settings>Home Button, set it to HDMI-CEC Only
> 
> 
> 
> To add the projector to Harmony Elite, the the projector is not on Logitech database yet, the way to add it is (before all these, please turn on the projector and make sure the projector, your phone and your Harmony Hub is connected to the same WiFi network before adding the projector):
> 
> Start Harmony App from your mobile phone/table>Devices Tab>Tap on Edit Devices>Add Device>Add as Computer>from the drop down list, select MAC, it will then add the projector as a MAC Computer.
> 
> Then create an Activity>Select Mac Computer>Select My Devices are ON>Pair the Harmony Hub with the Projector from the projector's end>You will see the message of Pairing Successful>Select Test Later.
> 
> You can then choose to rename the device and activity to CHiQ B5U so you can easily recognise the projector from Harmony.
> 
> By this stage, you should be able to use the navigation key, return key, volume control key, mute key and menu key on your remote to control the projector.
> 
> Then Go to Activity , select the projector's activity>Select Customise Remote>Select any spare key on your remote and Customise the button to the command of Sleep, it will allow the defined button on your remote to turn off the projector.
> 
> However, by adding the projector as Mac computer, there is a one limitation, when the projector get to Amazon FireTV stick as the HDMI source, you can NOT go back to the projector's home screen as there is no key on the remote can be customised as the Home key and Input Source selection key, in that case, you will still the projector's remote to execute the Home and Input Source selection commands.
> 
> We are still in contact with Logitech in order to add the projector to their database, before we sort it out with Logitech, the solution described above is the best solution we find so far.
> 
> Hope you find the info above helpful, please be free to contact.
Click to expand...

Hi,

is there any news to Logitech Harmony and their database?
Connecting the harmony as a Mac works. I can power down by sleep.
But...
I power on the beamer by an apple tv. Works perfect with HDMI CEC wake up.
The big problem is that i cannot put the sleep command under the apple tv shut down in the harmony activity.
Result: the projector powers down with sleep command, apple tv powers down (by doing some stuff to go to sleep), this behaviour powers up the projector because of CEC.

So my thoughts:
Is the projector in the harmony database for correct power down command?
Or is it possible to power down the projector by CEC like the power up function on CEC?
Both would help a lot to use only one remote.
Or any workarounds which i don't see or think of?


----------



## alex.nobilius

Are Netflix, Amazon Prime Video and Youtube supposed to work on original firmware? In my case, Netflix and Prime do not work, Youtube works good, by crashes when I try to login. My firmware version is 60057.


----------



## Biggiz

Are there any smartfuntions beside the integrated media player?


----------



## fatherdamo2

alex.nobilius said:


> Are Netflix, Amazon Prime Video and Youtube supposed to work on original firmware? In my case, Netflix and Prime do not work, Youtube works good, by crashes when I try to login. My firmware version is 60057.


From what I have read before I purchased was that the recommendation from CHiQ is not to load any apps on the device as OS's go out of date etc and processing power isn't unlimited, you want it to do its main thing. There are so many devices out there that are designed to do that for you, firesticks, streaming boxes, blueray, sky box etc all designed to be kept up to date and send out their best signal via hdmi to the B5U hdmi port. This way the B5U can do what it should do without getting bogged down with cr4p coded apps, memory leaking apps, you get the idea etc. The apps would just use the B5U resources, I'd rather the chiq puts all it's processing power into memc etc and giving a great picture. This way there is no danger of outdate smart tv functions, just use it to receive and project the picture. Admit I never purchased it for anything other than projecting after my research.

Myself I have a hdmi switch box which receives input from a BT box, 4k Firestick, Sony 4k blueray Player, Wii, Playstation 4, and the one I choose gets sent to one of the hdmi ports to the cB5U The other HDMI is a ARC port and goes to the surround sound centre.

I sure you could find another UST with a great smart tv app on it, got to ask how long will that be supported with the various android flavours being released and is it powerful enough to do everything, decode, project etc Don't want hose fast complex 4K scenes breaking up... Got to look at how fast phones go out of date, I hope to keep my B5U longer than my latest phone, so its not an issue for me if the firmware runs Netflix or not, just as long as it keeps projecting its great picture I'm happy

So sorry I can't answer that question as I'll never load apps on the device....


----------



## Biggiz

Same here. I‘m using an apple tv for all this smart stuff.
But any idea for my CEC or Logitech Harmony problem?


----------



## Is4x

Hello, can someone share calibration settings?


----------



## alex.nobilius

Is4x said:


> Hello, can someone share calibration settings?


You can find some calibration settings in this review.


----------



## Is4x

alex.nobilius said:


> You can find some calibration settings in this review.


I already saw it, i interested in another settings like brightness, saturation, sharpness or maybe someone set another settings not like Gregory.


----------



## AlexLiss

Hello ChiQ Users,
i am really happy with my Chiq B5u.

But i have one question there:
I am using my B5u with a "Google TV" Box from google connected per HDMI
So with HDMI 2.0 i set it on 4K 60fps
Netflix alloud me to watch Content on Dolby Vision, but when i start plaing movie i see on my screen Dolby Vison Logo and the Screen is becoming black.

But when i try to watch the movies from a USB Stick it works perfect in Dolby Vision

Where is a problem here??

My firmware now is 7.50019

Please Help


----------



## Is4x

AlexLiss said:


> Hello ChiQ Users,
> i am really happy with my Chiq B5u.
> 
> But i have one question there:
> I am using my B5u with a "Google TV" Box from google connected per HDMI
> So with HDMI 2.0 i set it on 4K 60fps
> Netflix alloud me to watch Content on Dolby Vision, but when i start plaing movie i see on my screen Dolby Vison Logo and the Screen is becoming black.
> 
> But when i try to watch the movies from a USB Stick it works perfect in Dolby Vision
> 
> Where is a problem here??
> 
> My firmware now is 7.50019
> 
> Please Help


Hello, try to update firmware to V7.60057 maybe it will help. Write to chiq support ([email protected]), they give you link to firmware and maybe help this your problem.


----------



## FLATT

Hallo! anyone use xbox series x? not work my 4k hdr 60 hz setting


----------



## sasch0rt

Hy guys...
does anybody know how to get into the service menu on the B5U/B6U?
i just want to see. can i see/change the fan settings?

Thx


----------



## Is4x

sasch0rt said:


> Hy guys...
> does anybody know how to get into the service menu on the B5U/B6U?
> i just want to see. can i see/change the fan settings?
> 
> Thx


Hello, do this: go to change input source to any - press setting key from the remote control - press up, right, right key - password 0816. Try to find fan speed. Enjoy.


----------



## sasch0rt

Hey. 
thank you but it did not work. 
But maybe I didn’t understood your guide haha

i press the Input Button
Than the settings button 
And than up, right , right


----------



## Is4x

sasch0rt said:


> Hey.
> thank you but it did not work.
> But maybe I didn’t understood your guide haha
> 
> i press the Input Button
> Than the settings button
> And than up, right , right


No, you need chose any input like HDMI, VGA etc, and after this you have to press setting button, next chose screen mode and then press up, right, right key.  Enjoy


----------



## sasch0rt

Ok thank 

I have a new problem ...
I can’t change the focus with the remote. 
it does not work anymore. 

anybody an idea ???

What can I do ?


----------



## Is4x

sasch0rt said:


> Ok thank
> 
> I have a new problem ...
> I can’t change the focus with the remote.
> it does not work anymore.
> 
> anybody an idea ???
> 
> What can I do ?


I think better write to the chiq support, they can help you. They have good support.


----------



## graylama

Hello guys. Can you check MEMC doesnt works via HDMI if you use 4k source?

For some reason i thought it worked before.
Guy from chiq support tells me what MEMC supports only 1080p contents input.

Is that so?


----------



## ac3knight

- deleted -


----------



## Subz05

graylama said:


> Hello guys. Can you check MEMC doesnt works via HDMI if you use 4k source?
> 
> For some reason i thought it worked before.
> Guy from chiq support tells me what MEMC supports only 1080p contents input.
> 
> Is that so?


I checked, indeed, MEMC does not work when selecting 4K resolution. it's horrible.


----------



## ac3knight

Is4x said:


> Hello, do this: go to change input source to any - press setting key from the remote control - press up, right, right key - password 0816. Try to find fan speed. Enjoy.


Hi, my service menu is in mandarin and I can't seem to find the fan speed setting.

Could someone kindly direct me to it please? Thanks!


----------



## ac3knight

Hi, anyone knows how to do a hard factory reset (via the projector itself - not via a software menu)? Thanks


----------



## Dobriy239

Hello everybody! 
The other day, the fan began to spin at full speed, very noisy. 
After switching on, after 20 seconds, it reduces the speed to normal, but after 5 seconds it raises it again to full speed. 
Please tell me how to change the rotation speed manually on the firmware v. 7.60063? 
Maybe there is a newer firmware?


----------



## melanconia

Hello Everyone, 
i'm new in the forum and i follow this thread for a long time.
i have two question :
is there any way to figure out what firmware is installed?

I sent an email to chiq to get the latest firmware available and to install it but they don't answer me, can someone share the latest firmware and a guide to install it?

Thank you very much,


----------



## supergeheim10

-deleted-


----------



## Efreet

Hi! Does B5U support any widevine level in any firmware version? My B5U is on V7.60057, and DRM info says there's no widevine support at all. Which means no streaming service with DRM is able to work  It is particularly sad if I need a separate TV box with DRM support while the projector has that powerful hardware itself.


----------



## Efreet

Efreet said:


> Hi! Does B5U support any widevine level in any firmware version? My B5U is on V7.60057, and DRM info says there's no widevine support at all. Which means no streaming service with DRM is able to work  It is particularly sad if I need a separate TV box with DRM support while the projector has that powerful hardware itself.


Changhong support just told me that


> B5U is running on customised Android, DRM protected contents are unable to be streamed by installing the streaming app on the projector.
> We'd recommend you to use external devices such as setup box, Amazon FireTV dongle etc. to get the best streaming experience.


----------



## almalmalm

Hello. I have recently bought a Chiq B5U UST 4k. I have some problems with it. It is said that it supports MKV and MOV formats - both are not playable for me. Also I have no apps installed, even no system upgrade app. My firmware version is somehow old - it is ZLS82Gi2LZ-V7.60057 which could be the reason for my problems.
1) How can I upgrade my firmware? Where to get the latest stable firmware itself?
2) How can I have apps like youtube which are supposed to be supported in some videos of this model?
3) How can I have support for file formats like MKV or MOV?
4) Is there a way to connect the projector to NAS storage via the network? I managed to connect only to windows with enabled streaming and shared folders but not to NAS storage.


----------



## FLATT

Hello, can someone tell me how to do a hard reset with the remote control. or just what is the last option in the 5th line of the memc initialization in the service menu, because I pressed it and since then I don't have a picture


----------



## idan

FLATT said:


> Hello, can someone tell me how to do a hard reset with the remote control. or just what is the last option in the 5th line of the memc initialization in the service menu, because I pressed it and since then I don't have a picture


Did you manage to solve this?


----------



## FLATT

idan said:


> Did you manage to solve this?


Hallo it didn't work, if you could send a picture of each page of the service menu, I would appreciate it!


----------



## aprtch

Hello, community and @CHiQLASER. Really decent product. I have one issue though. Casting from iphone. It works fine if I try to screencast from web browser, but doesn't work if I do from Youtube application or other applications. Is there a way to fix this? Thanks.


----------

